# Indie Anthology: Let's choose a title



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Indie Anthology 2014*

The _Indie Anthology 2014_ aims to be a showcase of the rich diversity in indie writing.

All indies are more than welcome to participate.

You'll find more info in the *Main Thread*.

*This post* and *this one* should give you a fair idea about what we're trying to do.

In this thread you can read what *progress* we're making.

_*This*_ thread is for *choosing a title*.

The two last suggestions are already included in the poll. If you suggested a title earlier in the main thread, please, resubmit it and I'll add it. Same goes for new suggestions.

You can vote for your preferred title. If later you change your mind, you can change your vote.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

(Suggestion addressed.)


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

You failed to mention the story is limited to 1,000 words.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, Cherise. Good suggestions. I'm on it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Mark Gardner said:


> As soon as I get home from work today, I'll send out a crazy flash titled "Chip Assassin."


Looking forward to it, Mark.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

* All indie authors, KB-members or not are welcome. (But we'll dedicate a page to KB, link included, stating that the idea originated here.)

In that case:

The Amazing Independent Flash Fiction Anthology

The Big Hearted Independent Flash Fiction Anthology


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

89 Really Short Stories by Independent Authors


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"Deliciously Different" Subtitle: Tempting Short Stories by Indie Authors

I personally dislike a bland title. I would scroll on by. Why read indies? Because we're different, exciting, and not bland.

The cover for this could be several hands holding different flavors of ice cream cones, it could be a hand offering an apple  with a bite out of it, it could be a lot of fun things that would catch the eye.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"This Indie Walked Into a Bar..."
89 Amazing Short Stories by Indie Authors.

"Different Strokes by Indie Folks"
89 Amazing Short Stories by Indie Authors


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

New title suggestion (if not too late):

*When Indies Flash*: _an anthology of very short stories by independent writers_


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

PatriceFitz said:


> *When Indies Flash*: _an anthology of very short stories by independent writers_


*snicker!*


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Caddy said:


> "Deliciously Different" Subtitle: Tempting Short Stories by Indie Authors


I really like this one.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Insta-Indie
An Instant of Indie 
Instant Indies
Indy Instants


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

I was thinking of small morsels of something and I thought of how they call small candy, fun size:
Fun Size Fiction: An Indie Anthology
or just Fun Size Fiction.

Dang it, now I want little a Butterfinger bar...


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Andrew, I hit the wrong one and now can't change it. I wanted my "Delicously Different" so please consider that one to have one extra vote. What I erroneously voted for only has my one vote so it doesn't matter and won't, I don't think.  If the change vote button starts to appear I will change to my correct one, but it if doesn't, I wanted the right one to have that vote.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Noted, Caddy.

I've asked Harvey to look into this.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Harvey already fixed it.

You should now be able to change your vote.
Click "remove vote" and you'll be presented with a new voting screen.

Yay Harvey.


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

I think such anthologies work best when they are grouped around a genre.  The title should reflect that genre.  People aren't attracted to a book cause it is simply written by indies.  They are attracted to the genre…romance, mystery, scifi.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Deke said:


> I think such anthologies work best when they are grouped around a genre. The title should reflect that genre. People aren't attracted to a book cause it is simply written by indies. They are attracted to the genre...romance, mystery, scifi.


Please see the OP.

This post seems to belong in the main discussion thread.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I disagree and think we want to get readers to expand their genre boundaries. Perhaps, though, we should rethink the title. Maybe something like: 

Mixed Fruit:
A Collection of Indie Short Stories in Many Genres

a cover with all kinds of delicious fruit.

I don't know.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Changed my vote. Thanks, Harvey


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Matt Ryan said:


> I was thinking of small morsels of something and I thought of how they call small candy, fun size:
> Fun Size Fiction: An Indie Anthology
> or just Fun Size Fiction.
> 
> Dang it, now I want little a Butterfinger bar...


LOL! I like this idea, though.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

On reflection, I changed my vote to Caddy's Deliciously Different one. That perfectly describes why readers should try us.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, Harvey!  Andrew, i got mine changed, too, so you don't need to add one.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

If you search "flash fiction" on Amazon, you will find a number of anthologies with flash or short or very short stories in the title followed by the name or names of the author or authors, or editors,  including indie collections.

So, we need a name on the cover that must be considered an asset to sales.  Is Hugh Howey gone from this project?  Also, what about Writers' Cafe in the title?

2014 Writers Cafe' Flash Fiction Anthology, for example.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Hudson Owen said:


> So, we need a name on the cover that must be considered an asset to sales. Is *Hugh Howey* gone from this project? Also, what about *Writers' Cafe* in the title?
> 
> 2014 Writers Cafe' *Flash Fiction* Anthology, for example.


IMO, none of those phrases are widely recognizable to *readers*. That's why I like Caddy's suggestion Deliciously Different, with a photo of different scoops of ice cream. _That_ will attract readers, I'm thinking.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> IMO, none of those phrases are widely recognizable to readers. That's why I like Caddy's suggestion Deliciously Different, with a photo of different scoops of ice cream. That will attract readers, I'm thinking.


Thanks, Cherise. Ice cream is the number 1 loved food and it makes a pretty picture, a tantalizing picture. We want people to notice our book. It might seem "hokey" but sizzle sells the steak to use a very worn old cliche. I spent 20 years in advertising. Our eyes look for something appealing. The description can tell them what the book is about and who it's by. It we don't get them to the description, we don't get any downloads.

Plus no one but us know the Writers' Cafe. And there could be indie authors that join us that aren't part of this site. I know of one who is thinking about it.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Thanks, Cherise. Ice cream is the number 1 loved food and it makes a pretty picture, a tantalizing picture. We want people to notice our book. It might seem "hokey" but sizzle sells the steak to use a very worn old cliche. I spent 20 years in advertising. Our eyes look for something appealing. The description can tell them what the book is about and who it's by. It we don't get them to the description, we don't get any downloads.
> 
> Plus no one but us know the Writers' Cafe. And there could be indie authors that join us that aren't part of this site. I know of one who is thinking about it.


Then who is 'We?' Anyone who drops by? How are our indies any different from every other indie publication? Look at what is being published.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

How about "Flashes by new Authors.  Try us you might like us."
subtitle: more authors than ever.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> How about "Flashes by new Authors. Try us you might like us."
> subtitle: more authors than ever.


Sounds amateurish, apologetic. If Andrew Ashling edits this anthology, then his name goes on the cover as Editor. Someone needs to write an introduction. How about: Introduction by Hugh Howey or (name)?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hudson Owen said:


> If Andrew Ashling edits this anthology, then his name goes on the cover as Editor.


Oh dear, no. 

I sort of agree that we need, eh, more appealing names on the cover.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Then who is 'We?' Anyone who drops by? How are our indies any different from every other indie publication? Look at what is being published.


"We" are indies who write books. I don't think Andrew said we had to be part of Writers' Cafe. In fact, I think he said the opposite. I don't know what publications you are referring to. This is a free book, hopefully exclusive to Amazon, that has a goal to introduce readers to indie authors in various genres that they may not have read before. At least, that's how I saw it. Belonging to Writers' Cafe has nothing to do with it except that we started talking about it here. I don't think indies at the Writers' Cafe are more special than indies who don't hang here. In fact, many of the best indies have long gone (and we don't need to rehash that again.) Some of the best indies I've read I've never seen here.

Plus, we know what FLash Fiction is because we write. I didn't know what that was until then. Seeing a title about flash fiction would glaze my eyes over had I never written. It sounds academic, not exciting, imho.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hudson Owen said:


> Sounds amateurish, apologetic. If Andrew Ashling edits this anthology, then his name goes on the cover as Editor. Someone needs to write an introduction. How about: Introduction by Hugh Howey or (name)?


It was just a suggestion. 
How about ''Authors needing love so we are flashing you." 
Actually as a reader anything with Indie in the cover sounds very amateurish. I am afraid that would turn readers off especially those that have downloaded shorts before from obviously new authors.

I get the idea that you want noticed and read. But the best way may not be screaming "we did this all by ourselves".

As a reader, I would see any of those titles as we wrote something short to show you we can write. Enjoy our first drafts.

I know better but I hang out here. Most readers don't.

If you really want readers that don't already read indies to read your book, just call yourselves writers or authors. Not ''indies''. You do not need to draw attention that you are different from the trads. All authors put pen to paper and publish words for readers enjoyment. Some just pay middlemen to tell them what to write.

Good luck gang.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> IMO, none of those phrases are widely recognizable to *readers*. That's why I like Caddy's suggestion Deliciously Different, with a photo of different scoops of ice cream. _That_ will attract readers, I'm thinking.


I think this could be very beneficial from a marketing standpoint - especially with a marketable quote on the back listing the range of genres - not every one - but something like what I put on my erotic anthology... "From the spicy to the sweet, short stories that are guaranteed to whet your appetite"


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Actually as a reader anything with Indie in the cover sounds very amateurish. I am afraid that would turn readers off especially those that have downloaded shorts before from obviously new authors.
> 
> I get the idea that you want noticed and read. But the best way may not be screaming "we did this all by ourselves".
> 
> As a reader, I would see any of those titles as we wrote something short to show you we can write. Enjoy our first drafts.


The point of it is that we think being indie is cool, exciting and refreshing. We want to say we're different. God, I hope we're different.

I think it's a matter of who the reader is. I see "indie" and I think cutting edge, quirky, different. I love indie films, indie music, etc. So seeing indie would make ME buy it as a reader.

We'll never appeal to everyone but the point of this is to say, "Hey, take at look at what we do. You might find it refreshing after reading all the stuff "other people" (i.e. publishers) have decided you want to read. We think you can think for yourselves and are hungry for something more.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Caddy said:


> The point of it is that we think being indie is cool, exciting and refreshing. We want to say we're different. God, I hope we're different.
> 
> I think it's a matter of who the reader is. I see "indie" and I think cutting edge, quirky, different. I love indie films, indie music, etc. So seeing indie would make ME buy it as a reader.
> 
> We'll never appeal to everyone but the point of this is to say,* "Hey, take at look at what we do. You might find it refreshing after reading all the stuff "other people" (i.e. publishers) have decided you want to read. We think you can think for yourselves and are hungry for something more.*


Now the line I have bolded would be fabulous as the opening of the blurb. It would catch my eye immediately.
I am just thinking of ways to get more eyes on your books.
Caddy, I do understand your thinking. I thought getting people to pick up this book was the goal. Am I wrong?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Caddy, I do understand your thinking. I thought getting people to pick up this book was the goal. Am I wrong?


Nope. But we're not trying to trick them into picking it up either. It's by indies. We are standing up and saying we're proud of what we can do and think it's refreshingly different. If some don't want to download it they probably are not our target audience. There will always be readers that only want to be spoon-fed what the big publishers decide is what they love. THey can't think for themselves if that's the case and wouldn't be happy downloading a book by indies and not knowing it.

ON the other hand, there are many readers who ARE interested in thinking for themselves but either have only tried big name indies or none at all because they don't know. This introduces some of us.

That's how I see it. Other authors may see it differently.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Actually as a reader anything with Indie in the cover sounds very amateurish. I am afraid that would turn readers off especially those that have downloaded shorts before from obviously new authors.
> 
> I get the idea that you want noticed and read. But the best way may not be screaming "we did this all by ourselves".
> 
> ...


Thank you, Cindy.

This is valuable insight we should listen to, I think.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

"*Hey, take at look at what we do. You might find it refreshing after reading all the stuff "other people" (i.e. publishers) have decided you want to read. We think you can think for yourselves and are hungry for something more.*"



cinisajoy said:


> Now the line I have bolded would be fabulous as the opening of the blurb. It would catch my eye immediately.


I agree! That would make a great beginning for the book description, woo hoo!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Nope. But we're not trying to trick them into picking it up either. It's by indies. We are standing up and saying we're proud of what we can do and think it's refreshingly different. If some don't want to download it they probably are not our target audience. There will always be readers that only want to be spoon-fed what the big publishers decide is what they love. THey can't think for themselves if that's the case and wouldn't be happy downloading a book by indies and not knowing it.
> 
> ON the other hand, there are many readers who ARE interested in thinking for themselves but either have only tried big name indies or none at all because they don't know. This introduces some of us.
> 
> That's how I see it. Other authors may see it differently.


So you are saying you don't want NEW readers. Just those that already buy indie books. I am sorry from a marketing standpoint, I do not understand this logic.
If I had a product to sell, I would want everyone and their cats to see it. If I could convert only person from trad only to indie that would be a win. 
But since you only want certain readers then I won't bother to promote this. Be a total waste of time, someone might get it that you don't want reading it. And I certainly would not want that to happen.

Now please tell me I totally misread your last post because it came across as I only want certain readers and no one else.

I was also planning on being the first reviewer of the finished product. Guess yall don't need a reader or two.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Cinisajoy, please don't put words in my mouth.

YOU are the one who suggested we "don't say we're indies" and I simply said, "but that's what we are."

We aren't going to hide it or try to trick people into buying it. There is no where I said I only want "certain" readers. I DID say we will never appeal to certain readers. You can hide the word indie, you can color it however you want, but in the end, if they don't want to read anything but what's been done a thousand times they are going to be unhappy they read it and say so.

I would LOVE to have every reader out there read it and love it. As an author I'm not naive enough to think that will happen. There are readers, like I was before I wrote, who look for something different. Those readers will buy us. There are readers who have never read anything different but are open-minded enough to give a try for free. They will buy us. Then there are those readers who absolutely don't want to touch anything that isn't mainstream published. They won't download us. If we trick them into downloading us, they feel...well...tricked. I don't like feeling tricked and doubt they do, either.

We are betting there are a hell of a lot of readers who don't know about us and will try us. Indie films go to the mainstream screens all the time for the same reason. 

I'm not being snobby. Anyone who wants to give us a chance will. I just prefer it's with their eyes wide open instead of blindfolded. IF others feel differently they will say so.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

If we were still doing a charity one, we could have called it "FLASH! Woahooooh! Saviours of the Indiverse!"
(Please note this is not a serious suggestion)


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Caddy,
Now I get what you are saying and thanks for responding.  This is why I always ask for clarification when there is a possibility I misread what someone says.

Now on the titles if this was erotic indies, I could come up with a dozen titles.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay, woken up a bit more now and thought a bit more about this (but still singing FLASH! Woah-oohh!).
Those making suggestions- have you done a search on Amazon to see what other flash anthologies are out there?
Lots, and lots already with the title "Flash" or some play on words using Flash. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=flash+anthology 
And as much as I love being indie and promoting that we're indie, it looks to me like most of the flash anthologies out there are also indie, so it's not actually going to be a point of difference, within that field anyway.

What we had going for us originally was the sheer number of stories we were going to have. We could have had a title like

200
Deliciously Different
Short Stories​
Now? We're just a bunch of authors with a couple dozen (so far, maybe we will hit big numbers?) flash fiction with no genre or theme to tie them together. That's tough to title and sell.

I suck right now because I'm pointing out problems but don't have any suggestions for solutions. Don't you hate that? I guess I'm saying I'd love it if we could get an impressive number of authors involved again, because that feels like our main selling point. 
Also, I would like to see "Flash Anthology" in the subtitle somewhere for search reasons.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Heck, 300 comes up a lot in searches (because it's a movie title), so we could be just a little sneaky and call it something like

300 - 73
Deliciously Different
Short Short Stories
Indie Flash Anthology 2014​


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm inclined to agree with Selina on having Flash Fiction in the title in some way because it does differentiate.  

Deliciously Different Flash Fiction

Not just another flash in the pan.  


  Yeah - sorry - it's been a long couple of days.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Heck, 300 comes up a lot in searches (because it's a movie title), so we could be just a little sneaky and call it something like
> 
> 300 - 73
> Deliciously Different
> ...


How long would you say it takes to read 1000 words? 5 minutes? That's 300 seconds...


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

300 words a minute so even better 3 minutes.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> 300 words a minute so even better 3 minutes.


That doesn't get 300 into the title, Cin. Work with us, here!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I was actually dreaming about this last night. Personally, I don't find the words "flash" or "anthology" exciting. I still don't think MOST readers know what "flash" means. And if we're in the anthology genre, well, yeah...it's obviously an anthology. And Selina struck a chord with indie anthologies not being that much different.

Again, the title is just to get people to read the description. In the 20 years I spent in advertising, *the NUMBER ONE mistake people made in their ads was giving too much information.* It puts people to sleep. Eyes glaze over and they move on.

A book cover is simply an ad. That's all. You are trying to tease the reader into requesting more information (the description). The description is where you can get detailed.

*What we need is a title that makes them want more information because they are excited.* And maybe we DON'T need "indie" in the title itself but in the description. If there are that many "indie anthonogies" out there, maybe that's a snore instead of exciting.

How about this:

*Deliciously Different
(150 Very Short Stories by Authors You'll Be Glad to Know)* or *(150 Very short Stories by Authors You Need to Know)* Either works for the 2nd line.

Or:

*Your Next Favorite Author
(150 Very Short Stories by Deliciously Different Writers)*

or

*Deliciously Different
(150 Very Short Stories by Your New Favorite Authors)*

Personally, the last is my favorite.

Let's not blend in by making our title similar to everything that's already out there. We WANT to stand out.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for getting Harvey to fix the voting change thing. I'd clicked the wrong title. Harvey is da bomb!

I agree with Caddy about using the title and cover to get the reader's attention. Indie anthologies aren't that unusual (my first "sale" was to one), so we need to do something to stand out.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Sheila, thanks. I added more to my post above yours.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Sheila, thanks. I added more to my post above yours.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Caddy said:


> I was actually dreaming about this last night. Personally, I don't find the words "flash" or "anthology" exciting. I still don't think MOST readers know what "flash" means. And if we're in the anthology genre, well, yeah...it's obviously an anthology. And Selina struck a chord with indie anthologies not being that much different.
> 
> Again, the title is just to get people to read the description. In the 20 years I spent in advertising, *the NUMBER ONE mistake people made in their ads was giving too much information.* It puts people to sleep. Eyes glaze over and they move on.
> 
> ...


This resonates with me, and I think we should take advantage of Caddy's marketing expertise, here.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Now Caddy's last suggestion sounds fabulous and yes I would pick it up even if I didn't know you guys and dolls.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Caddy said:


> *Deliciously Different
> (150 Very Short Stories by Your New Favorite Authors)*


This is my favorite.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I opened a new thread with poll for a decision we have to take: *Where and how do we publish?*


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

"Deliciously Different" Subtitle: Tempting Short Stories by Indie Authors

Seems to be front runner right now by a long shot.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I like Deliciously Different for the title, not so sure on the subtitle though. I love the different flavors (and colors) of ice cream cones on the cover. I would suggest skipping the apple missing a bite (even though it's catchy). With this title I would immediately think the content might be kinky sex. While there may be a story or two like that inside, we wouldn't want someone seeing a quick snapshot of the cover jumping to that conclusion.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

To move things along, I am posting a rough draft of one possible title/image. It is not based on the poll. If you don't like it, fine.

Soon, someone will need to assume, or be assigned, the role of editor. All mixed anthologies need an editor, someone with the authority to say yes and no. Remember, it was the failure of leadership that stopped the first effort. All Indians and no Chief.

I think the book should be nearly done before approaching a well-known writer for an introduction. Keep the number of stories small, no more than 50, so that the author can peruse the book quickly and maybe read a few stories.

My two cents.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

My impression is that Andrew has stepped up and become the editor. Yay, Andrew!


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> My impression is that Andrew has stepped up and become the editor. Yay, Andrew!


He seems to be doing an excellent job. However, I don't know if he has assumed the power of No, and he has expressed reluctance to put his name on the cover.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

It's obvious that Deliciously Different is the favorite. However, some of us (including me) like it like this:

*Deliciously Different
(150 Very Short Stories by Your New Favorite Authors)*

instead of how I had originally worded it for the vote:

*"Deliciously Different" 
(Tempting Short Stories by Indie Authors)*

Andrew, could we agree this first line has won and have a new vote for one of the two above?

It seems people like the ice cream scoops of many flavors, too.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Lets see if I can post this... - of course font and stuff would be different - but this is just a quick view of ice cream scoops like Caddy suggested...










Now I want ice cream...


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I LOVE the title "Flash"

It sounds kind of racy, (in the UK to flash is to give someone a glimpse of your privates, is it the same everywhere else?)

Also when I hear it I hear "Flash" being sung by Queen (as in Flash Gordon) Infact I think the lyrics basically refer to us lot:

Flash a-ah
He's a miracle

Flash a-ah
King of the impossible

He's for every one of us
Stand for every one of us
Every man, every woman
Every child, with a mighty
Flash


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Star Fish said:


> I LOVE the title "Flash"
> 
> It sounds kind of racy, (in the UK to flash is to give someone a glimpse of your privates, is it the same everywhere else?)


Yes, it means the same. Is that the right first impression of the anthology to give someone skimming titles? More to the point, keep in mind the average person may not know the meaning of 'flash' as it apples to fiction. We all get it, but we want readers to get it, too.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> Yes, it means the same. Is that the right first impression of the anthology to give someone skimming titles? More to the point, keep in mind the average person may not know the meaning of 'flash' as it apples to fiction. We all get it, but we want readers to get it, too.


Maybe with a subheading of "Flash Fiction Anthology" for the uninformed then?

And on the first impression thing, *heck yes!* Anything that grabs peoples attention!

Also it is hardly a rude word, and I like the duel meaning that we are "Flashing" our private (minds) through our work


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Star Fish said:


> I LOVE the title "Flash"
> 
> It sounds kind of racy, (in the UK to flash is to give someone a glimpse of your privates, is it the same everywhere else?)
> 
> ...


It does mean that here, too, yes. I dislike it because not all our stories are about sex.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Also, sorry but Deliciously Different just sounded like a cook book to me


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

JETaylor said:


> Lets see if I can post this... - of course font and stuff would be different - but this is just a quick view of ice cream scoops like Caddy suggested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this photo!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Star Fish said:


> Also, sorry but Deliciously Different just sounds like a cookbook to me.


Good point.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Because Deliciously Different does sound like a cookbook, maybe to go with it, we need a photo manipulation cover that has books inside the dishes of a food buffet. Something to let them know it is a collection of stories and not a cookbook. 

Brainstorming:

A person reading a book in front of a table with a variety of ice creams on it

The ice cream photo JE Taylor posted, but each scoop of ice cream is superimposed with a photo showing an iconic scene from a different genre of story represented in our anthology


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Just because the original was a fast throw together before dinner - here's something that takes a little of everyone's suggestions.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Star Fish said:


> Also, sorry but Deliciously Different just sounded like a cook book to me


Hrm, it does a bit, doesn't it? Maybe we should keep brainstorming a bit longer.



Star Fish said:


> I LOVE the title "Flash"


There are heaps of anthologies already using this title. We'd just be one of dozens. 
Authors and super-readers might do searches for flash fiction, which is why it might be nice to have it in the title/subtitle, but probably 90% of the audience will have no idea. Maybe just having the word Flash in keywords and blurb is enough.

We were toying with timing names earlier, things that get across that flash fiction is short and quick to read. Some new ideas off the top of my head (Titles only, not subtitle which would be more descriptive)

3 Minute Fiction

Glimpses

Snippets

Sampler

Moments


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> Glimpses


See my covers - I've already got a short story compilation with this title.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I have to say seeing Deliciously Different with the ice cream remind me of a cookbook, too. I do like the title. I still feel just using Flash Fiction and Anthology makes it get lost with everything else. But perhaps we need to ditch the ice cream.

We could do anything "different". Like *9 sparrows and 1 peacock* (or anything else where 1 thing sticks out as much more appealing, just make sure it doesn't look like erotica or people will think every story is erotica), with the same words as Jet's last cover on it and change "Delicious" to "Delightfully":

*Delightfully Different

Flash Fiction

150 Very Short Stories by Your New Favorite Authors

Edited by Andrew Ashling*


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Or perhaps Delightful is not as appealing to male readers? I don't know. How about this:

*Making Waves

Flash Fiction at its Finest

150 Very Short Stories by Your New Favorite Authors

Edited by: Andrew Ashling*

The cover can be a huge, beautifully blue, frothy wave coming right out of the cover toward the reader.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Caddy said:


> *Making Waves
> *


*

Hrm, I was wondering whether this could work with an image of a book that had the appearance of a wave. I had a super quick play around but this was the best stock I could grab that looked slightly like a wave (might need a custom photo?). Messed around with a few colour variations. Just playing, still brainstorming, but I'm liking the new directions we're looking into!








*


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool, Selina!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been trying to think of things (like waves) which are interesting, not too specific, slightly random, generic but still with a hint of what a flash anthology is about.

Something that just came to mind was the title "Ravens and Writing Desks", based on the famous "Why is a raven like a writing desk?" unanswerable nonsense riddle. I like it because it involves writers desks, and hints at many, many "solutions" or stories, a world of possibilities. However, it is a bit gothic in nature and would probably be better for a themed fantasy, horror, or similar genre anthology rather than a completely mixed bag  But I thought I'd throw it out there anyway.

ETA:

I'm having a mini brain storming party on my own tonight (does that mean I have a mini brain?). More ideas below. Not sure I love any of them yet, but maybe they will spark something off in someone else (Hrm, Spark Something...?)

Divided We Stand Taken. Many times over.

Fragments of Fiction/ Fictional Fragments

All of Us/Pieces of Us (unfortunately there are a gajillion "pieces" titles out there already)

Collected

Connected

Similarly Dissimilar

Legion/ We are Many

...

Nope, I'm done for now. Can anyone do anything with any of those?

_*Edited to add more again:*_

I was digging through my stock photo collection for inspiration and have always loved this photo and never had a use for it. Played around and it inspired the title as well.










This isn't of course anywhere near a finished cover, just messing around to keep ideas flowing. I like mocking up covers since my thought processes are mostly visual. Again, this is starting to lean into a sci-fi zone, very slightly, but it's a little hard to find anything that doesn't hint at one genre or another (icecream goes to recipe books, waves go to beachy themes, etc, etc), unless we stick to symbols and imagery to do with writing and authors only.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

*deleted*


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> _*Edited to add more again:*_
> 
> I was digging through my stock photo collection for inspiration and have always loved this photo and never had a use for it. Played around and it inspired the title as well.


I really like this. Much better than the wave idea although the wave one actually fits my short story. This is something I would stop and look at.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Making Waves is good!


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Visually, some of these ideas are pretty good.  You (collectively) are still trying to oversell the idea.  What you want to do is to send out ARCs when the anthology is ready and use the best responses in the blurb or inside the book.  Let others blow your horn.  Put "Flash Fiction" in the title and make it permafree, as currently planned, and you will get reviews.  Flash Fiction is not an overcrowded genre.  Search "Flash Fiction" on Amazon and you will see what I mean.  People searching for it know what it means.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hudson,


> Visually, some of these ideas are pretty good. You (collectively) are still trying to oversell the idea. What you want to do is to send out ARCs when the anthology is ready and use the best responses in the blurb or inside the book. Let others blow your horn. Put "Flash Fiction" in the title and make it permafree, as currently planned, and you will get reviews. Flash Fiction is not an overcrowded genre. Search "Flash Fiction" on Amazon and you will see what I mean. People searching for it know what it means.


It's good to know that isn't crowded. The issue I have with using Flash Fiction is many people don't know what it is and won't care. It doesn't sound exciting. I didn't know what it was until I wrote. My eyes would move right past that title.

In my opinion, we are trying to find readers that wouldn't usually read us. Just tapping into the small group that know what flash fiction is and read it doesn't give us the broad reach we are trying for. We aren't trying to simply tap into other writers who read, or the eclectic few readers who know what "Flash fiction" means.

Others may disagree. If so, that's fine. I would hope, however, that I would get some listening ears due to the fact that I spent 20 years in advertising. Excitement sells. Literal words usually don't. I'm not the one responsible for that, it is what it is and many millions of dollars have been spent finding that out. Bayer doesn't simply advertise: "Aspirin". Coke doesn't simply advertise: "A soft drink". Coke DID say: "The Real Thing". THAT'S INTRIGUING. THAT made them money. Nike didn't just say: "Tennis Shoes". They said, "Just Do It". People went, "Huh?" and "Yeah, I wanna be that decisive, that brave, that ballsy". Nike also made millions...because they got customers EXCITED.

We can still send out ARC's if we want without Flash Fiction in the title. When we send it we can use the writer words to them. If they want to use the words in their review, great. If not, great. But we want eyes of everyday readers on the book. The cover will make those eyes get excited, or it will put those eyes to sleep. It won't seel the book. The description (and for some, the sample) does that. But what the cover is SUPPOSED to do is get those eyes excited enough to read the description.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I suppose Flash Fiction included in the subtitle is OK...provided the title itself is catchy. I agree with Caddy we need to reach more readers than just those already hooked on flash. I feel certain most readers don't have a clue what flash fiction is.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

We could also say:

Making Waves

50 Tantalizing Short Stories
By Authors Who Swim Against the Current

or By Authors Who Stand Out

This allows for the fact that readers will find different authors and/or stories that stand out for different reasons. And, again, I strongly feel using space to say "Flash Ficiton" is a waste of cover space because it's eclectic, not broad-reaching.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Hudson,
> 
> It's good to know that isn't crowded. The issue I have with using Flash Fiction is many people don't know what it is and won't care. It doesn't sound exciting. I didn't know what it was until I wrote. My eyes would move right past that title.
> 
> ...


Pressed for time here. You seem to be adding a mission to the anthology, to broaden the reach of flash fiction. Not sure we all share that mission. Can you judge the unawareness of the genre by your own experience? Flash fiction anthologies frequently have "very short stories" in the title or sub. Flash fiction is an old term; lots of people know about it.

Yes, you can put a flaming strobe light on the cover. It's not necessary to attract attention for reasons stated earlier. If the ARCs fall flat, then the reviews will reflect that failure and all the bells and whistles will merely be ironic. The cover is really the last part of the book, though it's fun to play with images. Plenty of talented people to do the job. The flash fiction books at the top of the pile on Amazon are not flashy. They've either got endorsements or they're all in one genre.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

As to the novelty of the term flash fiction, this from Wiki for the term flash fiction: The term "short short story" was the most common term until about 2000, when it was overtaken by "flash fiction".[5]

Here's one that surprised me: Free Five Flash Fiction, published March 16, 2012, by Paul D. Dail. All five are horror, price $0.00. 81 reviews. For a loss leader, I'd say that's pretty good going. Note that "free" is in the title.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I just asked several people after posting if they read flash fiction. Every one of them said they didn't know what it was...

Plus, it presents another problem. I also looked around on the internet. It seems that, of the people who do actually know the term, the majority think flash fiction is 500 words or less. So, then we go up against people who expect that and might feel our work isn't really flash. Yes, I know some say up to 1,000. Again, I'm showing the majority.

The point is length can be argued. "Very short story" can't be.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Well, I just asked several people after posting if they read flash fiction. Every one of them said they didn't know what it was...
> 
> Plus, it presents another problem. I also looked around on the internet. It seems that, of the people who do actually know the term, the majority think flash fiction is 500 words or less. So, then we go up against people who expect that and might feel our work isn't really flash. Yes, I know some say up to 1,000. Again, I'm showing the majority.
> 
> The point is length can be argued. "Very short story" can't be.


I would put Flash Fiction in the title and, possibly, "very short stories" in the sub, and nail it down solid by mentioning the 1000 wd limit in the blurb, if you like. I don't look at any of these choices as problems.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> You seem to be adding a mission to the anthology, to broaden the reach of flash fiction.


Personally, I thought we were trying to find readers who would be interested in our other work. That other work is NOT flash fiction. We are giving them a sample of our style, hoping they will try some of us. But, certainly, my goal isn't to garner a bunch of flash fiction fans. I sell nothing from that and neither do most of the authors involved. Most of us write novels. At least I thought so. If I'm wrong, and the purpose is to get fans of flash fiction reading more flash fiction from us, I need to bow out. I don't want a career writing flash fiction. I want to write novels. So, Andrew, or whoever...am I in the wrong anthology? Yikes, if so I'll get out.



> I would put Flash Fiction in the title and, possibly, "very short stories" in the sub, and nail it down solid by mentioning the 1000 wd limit in the blurb, if you like. I don't look at any of these choices as problems.


Which is saying something twice and wasting space...and not very interesting or exciting. You can argue all day against the facts that have been proven over and over by the advertising industry. No offense, but what is your advertising background? I've stated mine.

Yes, the example you showed is doing well. What you failed to mention is there are also "Flash fiction" titles that are NOT doing well. I don't think we're trying to blend in or be like everyone else. We can put the boring words in as key words, and the description can be written in an exciting way that has those boring words as part of it.

*Then again, a good title and cover is certainly no guarantee to success, either. It's been talked about many times here that short stories are a HARD sell. So why make it even more difficult by having a B O R I N G title?*

I'm trying to help give this thing the best chance of success. I am not an expert at a lot of things (most aren't), but I do know what kind of advertising has a greater chance of success. Either people want to listen or they don't. All I have invested is 1,000 words and the time I've spent trying to say, "Let's listen to what's been proven by the advertising industry" in an effort to help.

If people want to ignore that and blend in with a title that gives no emotion or excitement, it won't be the first time. Just look in Amazon. Lots of boring titles. I prefer not to blend in, but I'm not going to forfeit writing another book over convincing you or others. Take my advice or leave it, if you know better about advertising.

I've said all I"m going to about the purpose of advertising, which is what the cover is. I need to write. Peace.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hudson,
The idea is not to go after Flash fiction readers.  The idea is to quickly expose readers to many different authors that the reader may have never heard of.  Let's say a reader has heard of Caddy or any of the other authors and loves her style.  
That reader will pick up the book just because of Caddy.  Ok for a very few minutes of the reader's time, she can go on to sample other authors and they may get a new reader too.  

Why would they be going after the FF crowd since last time I looked none wrote in that particular genre (for lack of a better term)?  I think the idea is get eyes on new authors not promote only for the FF crowd.
Matter of fact promoting to FF would not make the authors anything because that is not the target audience.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I too think we shouldn't aim at flash fiction readers.

I think we should try to make an anthology that allows the general reader to discover new writers (and offer them a link to check them out) in those many small time periods they can't do anything else. While waiting for or sitting on the bus, train or whatever. While sitting in some waiting room. During lunch hour…

If they have their kindle within reach, they'll have stories to kill those lost moments. We've got three to five minutes to convince that reader we're worth checking out.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I got it.  I know how to get tons of downloads.  "50 deliciously different stories each with a sweet recipe."  
Advertising slogan: Sample these authors in more ways than 1.
Sample their writing and their cooking.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I KNOW WHAT TO CALL IT!

"This book was published and readers were blown away. You'll never believe what number 14 is about!"





Caddy said:


> Personally, I thought we were trying to find readers who would be interested in our other work. That other work is NOT flash fiction. We are giving them a sample of our style, hoping they will try some of us. But, certainly, my goal isn't to garner a bunch of flash fiction fans.


Yes, this is what I've always assumed the mission of this project to be. A wide sampling of many authors in short form, so readers can possibly find a. New authors and b. New genres. Not really to do with Flash fiction itself so much, it's just the form we chose to fit so many authors into one book.



Andrew Ashling said:


> If they have their kindle within reach, they'll have stories to kill those lost moments. We've got three to five minutes to convince that reader we're worth checking out.


"Lost Moments" sounds kind of cool as a title...



cinisajoy said:


> I got it. I know how to get tons of downloads. "50 deliciously different stories each with a sweet recipe."
> Advertising slogan: Sample these authors in more ways than 1.
> Sample their writing and their cooking.


   We each send in our 1000 words and a recipe, lol. I'll send my recipe for piquant smoked herring salad


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Selina Fenech said:


> We each send in our 1000 words and a recipe, lol. I'll send my recipe for piquant smoked herring salad


Is this a sweet recipe? I was thinking sweet because the ice cream which looks divine would fit perfectly.

Well it is either that or some lunatic is trying for free recipes.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Several of the last posts have mentioned "sample" or "sampling".  What about a cover that looks like a needlework "sampler" with various author names on it in different sizes and fonts?  If you do have some of the "big names" as an additional draw, those names could be in a larger font.

You could still use your Deliciously or Delightfully Different title that most seem to like, but change the subtitle to A Sampler of short (or 1000 word rather than flash) stories. 

Maybe that isn't exciting enough, but it would interest me.  That's what you're trying to accomplish, isn't it?  Giving readers a quick but complete sample of the work of lots of different Indie authors?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> "Lost Moments" sounds kind of cool as a title...
> 
> We each send in our 1000 words and a recipe, lol.


That is a cool title and as far as a recipe - that's something I could sink my teeth into. 

Okay - bad pun, but I couldn't resist.

On a different note - that is a very interesting marketing angle...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Watch out, KB'ers. This discussion is approaching rancor, and results of rancor is what stopped the original project in its tracks. We want this anthology to happen. Opinions and ideas are important. Arguments are not. Andrew has taken the bull by the horns. Don't try to become the cape, or worse yet, the sword.

I might add I think the needlework sampler is another interesting proposal.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

The recipe idea is nice, but it is a MAJOR addition, change, and complication to our basic toaster there... KIS-KBers (Keep It Simple KBoarders)


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, I agree, Selina. I removed my last two posts as we're veering off in too many directions.

The recipe is cool, but not for a lot of readers.

The sampler is cool, but geared toward women.

So, there ya go.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> Watch out, KB'ers. This discussion is approaching rancor, and results of rancor is what stopped the original project in its tracks. We want this anthology to happen. Opinions and ideas are important. Arguments are not. Andrew has taken the bull by the horns. Don't try to become the cape, or worse yet, the sword.
> 
> I might add I think the needlework sampler is another interesting proposal.


Thank you Sapphire. That's very kind.

But I also think it's important to let all creativity out now and bounce ideas around for some time.

When we're out of them, I propose we make a new poll with the best three to four ideas, and then vote again.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, then, here's another idea:

Pot Luck

Sample 50 Deliciously Different Authors
Writing in Various Genres


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I was thinking of the Chicken soup for the soul cookbook and the ice cream cover when I suggested that.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I like this idea.



Selina Fenech said:


> Hrm, I was wondering whether this could work with an image of a book that had the appearance of a wave. I had a super quick play around but this was the best stock I could grab that looked slightly like a wave (might need a custom photo?). Messed around with a few colour variations. Just playing, still brainstorming, but I'm liking the new directions we're looking into!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Hudson Owen said:


> Pressed for time here. You seem to be adding a mission to the anthology, to broaden the reach of flash fiction. Not sure we all share that mission.


I think there _is_ a mission to this anthology: to broaden the reach of all of us individual writers.  Who cares about flash fiction's reach, thus why include 'flash fiction' in the title or subtitle? It's not relevant.

I'm not sure the subtitle needs to include more than just:

89 very short stories by 89 different authors

I agree that the cover and main title need to be eye-catching. Perhaps just dig through your stock art and post thumbnails of anything eye-catching so that we can brainstorm titles for it, Selina? I like the crystals photo you posted, but I don't think it will catch eyes in thumbnail. Maybe if you zoom in and play with the colors a bit, it might.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Hm, I am intrigued by this photo in thumbnail. At first glance, the bit up top looks like birds in flight...

Perhaps if the typography were curly and squished into the bottom right corner, it would be more eye-catching. I wish I had the skill to mock that up.



Selina Fenech said:


> This isn't of course anywhere near a finished cover, just messing around to keep ideas flowing. I like mocking up covers since my thought processes are mostly visual. Again, this is starting to lean into a sci-fi zone, very slightly, but it's a little hard to find anything that doesn't hint at one genre or another (icecream goes to recipe books, waves go to beachy themes, etc, etc), unless we stick to symbols and imagery to do with writing and authors only.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Here are some eye-catching photos I found on Shutterstock, for brainstorming fodder. Perhaps finding an eye-catching photo and tailoring the title to it is a better approach? I have a Shutterstock credit I'm never going to use, otherwise.

1







........ 2







........ 3







........ 4







........

5







........ 6







........ 7







........ 8







........

9







........ 10







........ 11







........ 12


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

I see what you're saying about the anthology being a sampler to interest the reader in other, longer works of fiction by the authors.  Fine with me.  I don't write flash fiction, as a rule, and I doubt that flash fiction-only readers are a particularly large subset of all fiction readers.  Would be interesting to know about that.  You might consult with a few SEO pros as to what the best words in the title and keywords (if they matter) would be from a discoverability point of view.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

#12 catches my eye the most. How about yours, or do you have title ideas for any of them?

Hudson, Caddy is an advertising expert. To keep costs low, we're going with who we have. Besides, what she's saying about not being boring makes sense.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Ooh, I like number 9- "Windows to the soul" or "Sneak Peaks through the Windows of the Soul"?
I love that they are books. 

Edit: 12 makes me think "Spectrums", which could work title-wise as well.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you, Cherise.

How about using 12 with:

*Kaleidoscope

50 Very Short Stories 
By 50 Very Different Authors*

Or use 9:

*Genre Hotel

50 Very Short Stories 
50 Very Exciting Authors*

Or Even 6! (It Stands Out)

*Daringly Different

50 Very Short Stories
50 Exciting Authors of Various Genres*

But, personally, I still like:
Selina's Cover with:

*Making Waves

50 Very Short Stories
50 Very Exciting Authors*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hudson Owen said:


> You might consult with a few SEO pros as to what the best words in the title and keywords (if they matter) would be from a discoverability point of view.


I'm not an SEO pro and neither am I a marketing guru, but I've always heard it said that there are two magical words in advertising that draw immediate attention: FREE and NEW.

Maybe we could try to work them in the title or subtitle.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Photo of person standing on the beach, arms out, grinning or smiling, face up to the sky. *Or, even better: Animals sell. How about a stock photo of a dog with his face out the car window, ears blown back, etc?* Animals appeal to the vast majority of men and women, young and old.










*Breath of Fresh Air

-FREE Very Short Stories
-Variety of Genres
-50 Exciting Authors*

( I left out "New" because the book won't always be new, and some might be sending part of a novel. I don't know.)

Let's all brainstorm different titles. I'm not the only one with more new title ideas, am I?


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a stab at nothing....

*Whispers in the Dark*
Fresh New Voices in Fiction
An Anthology*

(*alternative: Whispers in the Wind)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Just brainstorming.

As I already said somewhere, I think these stories are perfect to fill up those lost moments. They take only minutes to read. But you have to have them at hand most of the time. They need to be *stories on the go* as it were.

E.g. this book would be perfect to put on your Droid or iPhone. Most people carry their phone with them at all times and the stories will look good on the little screen of a smartphone.

How do you know, I hear you ask. Well, because I tested it out. I finished a rough formatting of a story, and put it on my Droid with Aldiko.

That's how I know.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool!

Stories on the Go

Free Shorts for Busy Readers
By 50 Highly Caffeinated Authors


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Just brainstorming.
> 
> As I already said somewhere, I think these stories are perfect to fill up those lost moments. They take only minutes to read. But you have to have them at hand most of the time. They need to be *stories on the go* as it were.
> 
> ...


Yes. I ride the NY subways regularly and sit next to many persons reading blocks of text in outrageously tiny type on smart phones and, of course, tablets. With that in mind, you would want to get into Apple, which can be notoriously persnickety, in my experience, but certainly worth the try.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hudson Owen said:


> Yes. I ride the NY subways regularly and sit next to many persons reading blocks of text in outrageously tiny type on smart phones and, of course, tablets. With that in mind, you would want to get into Apple, which can be notoriously persnickety, in my experience, but certainly worth the try.


I see you mentioned Apple. Hudson, here is the thing. You can get a KINDLE app for your iPad. Though this does lead to a question.

How many authors that are in this anthology sell on Itunes? The key is to get the authors new readers. If most of the authors are only on Amazon then it would be rather silly to put it up on Apple because the authors have no other books there.

This anthology is a marketing tool. It is strictly to get readers to try new authors. Then hopefully those readers will like the nice little bites and want to order the whole pie. Let's say I had heard of Cherise but not Selina. Ok I pick up the anthology because I like Cherise's style. I read Cherise's and think that was good. Since I know her, I will try some of the others. I read Selina's and find out she has good style. Hi ho Hi Ho it's off to Amazon I go, to find more of Selina's work. 
Then I go back and read Andrew's. Hey he is different but good. Back to Amazon I go.
Lather, rinse and repeat. Pretty soon fat kindle and happy authors.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hudson Owen said:


> Yes. I ride the NY subways regularly and sit next to many persons reading blocks of text in outrageously tiny type on smart phones and, of course, tablets. With that in mind, you would want to get into Apple, which can be notoriously persnickety, in my experience, but certainly worth the try.


We ARE getting into Apple.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> I see you mentioned Apple. Hudson, here is the thing. You can get a KINDLE app for your iPad. Though this does lead to a question.
> 
> How many authors that are in this anthology sell on Itunes? The key is to get the authors new readers. If most of the authors are only on Amazon then it would be rather silly to put it up on Apple because the authors have no other books there.
> 
> ...


First: I sell on iTunes, though not a lot. 

But for the rest you nailed it.

Let's say you download the anthology because you like Selina and Cherise and a few others... Then you're waiting at Starbucks for that lazy bum of a spouse to arrive... Then you remember you have a lot of stories on your phone, and you try some out...

A marketing device. That's it.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Andrew, you know me well enough that I don't know things techie, so I might say this wrong or the whole idea might be incompatable, whatever...in other words I may sound ignorant. As i mentioned earlier, I'm not an expert on a lot of things. Tech stuff, apps, etc...they would fall under that "not an expert" category.

But I've heard of some authors making and marketing stories as apps for people to have on their phone. Anthologies, or just a bunch of short stories from one author. Should we be doing this? Doe this make it a lot harder for you?

Am i making sense? 

Signed,

A person with a phone a whole lot smarter than she is.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Do not ask how many anthologies/multi author bundles I have picked up.  They are a great marketing tool.  I have picked up two just recently.
Do you know why I pick them up?  Reason is simple.  I probably like one or maybe 2 of the authors in the bundle.  The rest are gravy.  It also gives me a chance to sample authors rather cheaply.  I can't pick up a paperback used for 20 cents most of the time.  So yea new books for less than 20 cents each.  Oh yes I will do that all day long.

Now I do have one that I think I don't know or haven't talked to two of the authors and that is "Taste of Tomorrow."


@Caddy.  Don't feel lonely.  My phone is smarter than me too.

Also no kindle app on my phone.  My touch is light enough and small enough to put in my purse.  And yikes at trying to read on the phone.  Way too small.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, I don't get how people want to read on their phone, either. But they do. My eyes hurt bad enough after looking at a big computer screen all day.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

"Story Carousel"

That should inspire some fantastic cover design ideas!

And isnt a carousel something you spin to get a different thing each time? (as well as a fantastic fairground ride with horses). It suggests lots of different things and it suggests fun?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> We ARE getting into Apple.


I sell quite a bit on Apple so that's good to know.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

JETaylor said:


> I sell quite a bit on Apple so that's good to know.


To summarize:

* We'll publish on *Amazon* directly

* We'll publish on *Apple*, *Barnes&Noble* and *Kobo* through D2D.

I can't stress enough that D2D are doing this for _*free*_. Since the books will be put at $0.00, they stand to gain&#8230; nothing. Just good will and public relations points.

I think that's mighty generous of them.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Really great news Andrew.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> I see you mentioned Apple. Hudson, here is the thing. You can get a KINDLE app for your iPad. Though this does lead to a question.
> 
> How many authors that are in this anthology sell on Itunes? The key is to get the authors new readers. If most of the authors are only on Amazon then it would be rather silly to put it up on Apple because the authors have no other books there.
> 
> ...


I think the main point to make is that millions of people worldwide read text on Apple products.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Apple, take a bite out of me!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmmm I have a smart phone.  I know that I can if I choose I can get nook, kindle, kobo, itunes and google play.  Not to mention at least a dozen other ereader apps of unknown origin.  Yes I just did a search.
I wasn't saying people don't read on iPhones or smart phones just that we don't know which app they are using.  So I am glad to see Andrew is hitting up all the major players.
I didn't know if there was any cost involved in distributing this anthology.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I like this title/subtitle:

Stories on the Go
Free Shorts for Busy Readers
By 50 Highly Caffeinated Authors

And out of the photos with the iphones - I like the girl on the step - with the coffee. 

I also think Hudson's rendition might work if the the text on the iphone said Free Shorts for Busy Readers - it might be generic enough to work - but it really isn't a double take kind of cover.  And I really thought we were trying to stay away from the tag of Flash Fiction. 

Just my two cents. 

Cinisajoy - there is no cost of distribution.  Distributors usually make their money by taking a piece of the royalties - that's why Andrew stressed D2D was being very generous.  Smashwords is another distribution channel that can be used as well and they allow the author/publisher to choose free as an option.  But their transformation tool has some kinks, so D2D is a more palatable option.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

JETaylor said:


> I like this title/subtitle:
> 
> Cinisajoy - there is no cost of distribution. Distributors usually make their money by taking a piece of the royalties - that's why Andrew stressed D2D was being very generous. Smashwords is another distribution channel that can be used as well and they allow the author/publisher to choose free as an option. But their transformation tool has some kinks, so D2D is a more palatable option.


I would not call D2D generous. I see this as they believe enough in this anthology to invest in all of you. They do stand to make money off this freebie. Major money. No they will not see a dime off of this particular book but long term it will have a good return. Let me explain.
We have 50 authors putting together an anthology to show off their work. Let's say that 25 of them use D2D. This anthology takes off and all the authors start seeing more sales. 10% (just guessing) of one author is not that much. 10% of 25 authors adds up in a hurry. So yes it is well worth the 10 cent a download discount. 
So are they being generous or wanting a piece of the pie and they should make any losses on this book, pretty quick.

PS: yes if I owned a distributing company I would take the same chance. For 10% of all your future sales on other books sure.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

JETaylor said:


> I like this title/subtitle:
> 
> Stories on the Go
> Free Shorts for Busy Readers
> ...


The relevant categories we will have are short story and general fiction. I don't think there is a separate category for flash fiction. I use it because it is the contemporary term for short short. I don't think it matters in terms of visibility unless the anthology can be more easily found in a search for flash fiction than in a search for short stories. Again, the question of SEO. We don't want too many words on the cover.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hudson,
We are not looking at the short story readers.  They probably won't buy the authors' other books.
We are looking to introduce Caddy's readers to Cherise and all the other authors.  
That is the idea.  And Cherise's readers to Andrew etc.
Yes these are nice short stories but short story readers are NOT the target audience.  
Or at least I hope they are nice good short stories.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Love this!



Caddy said:


> *Breath of Fresh Air
> 
> -FREE Very Short Stories
> -Variety of Genres
> -50 Exciting Authors*


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Hudson Owen said:


>


Nice!

We could have Selina make cool typography for this or maybe even a mock-up of a story on the phone screen so it looks more like fiction, but this is eye-catching and gets the point across well!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

JETaylor said:


> I like this title/subtitle:
> 
> Stories on the Go
> Free Shorts for Busy Readers
> ...


I like coffee-chick-on-the-steps, too, and she IS an eye-catcher.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Love this!


I you might be a bit biased.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Hudson,
> We are not looking at the short story readers. They probably won't buy the authors' other books...


I think he gets that now, Cin. I think the point he was making this time is we do have to pick categories to list our anthology in, and our book will get more visibility on the charts if we pick a less-populated category.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> I think you might be a bit biased.


Ya think?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

That much I get but do you want to pick a category that targets the wrong audience.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Nice!
> 
> We could have Selina make cool typography for this or maybe even a mock-up of a story on the phone screen so it looks more like fiction, but this is eye-catching and gets the point across well!


I like this idea too. Couldn't we have one of those endless things? I mean the cover on the phone that is on the cover and so on&#8230;


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I like this idea too. Couldn't we have one of those endless things? I mean the cover on the phone that is on the cover and so on...


I like that idea - the cover on the iphone.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I like Hudson's jeans and phone cover. Clean and to the point. Larger typeface and it's perfect.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Round Up Post! I'm going backwards through this thread and gathering all new ideas here.


Note: I'm just posting TITLE ideas, not subtitles (unless they are particularly relevant to the title itself). We can work out the subtitle based on the title we choose and SEO and other details.

Stories on the Go

Story Carousel

Pot Luck

Making Waves

Kaleidoscope

Genre Hotel

Daringly Different

Breath of Fresh Air

Whispers in the Dark/in the Wind

----------------------------------

Those are all the fully fledged title suggestions I found in my quick skim (correct me if I missed any).

I particularly like Stories on the Go (also like some of the stock options posted there), Story Carousel, and Genre Hotel. I'd be very happy with any of those.

If anyone wants me to play with typography for some mock ups to get a better feel on anything, just PM or email me the link to the stock photo (Hudson? The jeans one?).

I'm going to go and have a play now.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Two of the recent concepts mocked up (subtitles just placeholders, TBD later!). Photoshop work is a bit slap dash currently, being quick mock ups, of course.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Quote from: Cherise Kelley on Today at 05:57:02 PM
> Nice!
> 
> We could have Selina make cool typography for this or maybe even a mock-up of a story on the phone screen so it looks more like fiction, but this is eye-catching and gets the point across well!
> ...


I like this one, too, *as long as we ditch the Flash Fiction words.*. I like the idea of the cover on the phone, etc etc. *I also like Short Stories for Readers on the Go.* It is quick and to the point. I like the jeans, as we don't see the age or sex of the person. *I also thought we wanted FREE on the cover*? *Plus, we don't want to make the book obsolete after a year. I would leave "2014" off. Especially since 2014 will be almost over by the time this happens.*

We can mention the 50 (or whatever number) authors in the description (obviously not listing the names, just there are are 50 authors). One thing that was bothering me about some of my ideas and others was too much wording. Just like using terms like Flash Fiction, too many words lose people's attention.

*Hmmmm. What about Hudson's photo, with Andrew's endless cover on the phone idea, and this for the Wording on the jeans: Free Short Stories for Readers on the Go. That's it. No other words. No "By" and no genre mentions...that can instead be in the description. Just make them curious. "Hey, interesting. I wonder who wrote it?" They then check the description. With this we have combined 3 peoples ideas, plus Andrew gets his "Free", too.  (He gets an extra thing included since he's doing the most work.  )*


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Selina Fenech said:


> Two of the recent concepts mocked up (subtitles just placeholders, TBD later!). Photoshop work is a bit slap dash currently, being quick mock ups, of course.


I love both, but I think the jeans and phone one will resonate better with readers.

Can you mod it to fit Andrew's idea about an endless thing where the book cover is what shows on the phone? That sounds so cool.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Selina, we crossed paths. Could you do a mock up of what I just suggested?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Also, in regard to Genre Hotel:  I like it but the problem is the word tantalize. The American spelling is with a z. The British spelling is with an s. Either way, some people are going to think we made a typo. Let's avoid that word on the cover.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

You're on a roll, Caddy!



Caddy said:


> *Hmmmm. What about Hudson's photo, with Andrew's endless cover on the phone idea, and this for the Wording on the jeans?
> 
> Free
> Short Stories
> ...


50 Free 
Short Stories 
for 
Readers 
on the Go


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

We all are! That's what's fun about a brainstorming session. Ideas come left and right. Gloves come off, ideas are loved and hated. People change minds...and all of a sudden it comes together. Who knows if we're there yet, but it's much, much closer than the first day. It's too bad more people weren't throwing things out there. That's when it gets really fun and when the best end results happen.

I don't miss advertising, but I DO miss the energy of brainstorming. It gets wild and crazy! Some people almost come to blows and at the end they walk out and have a drink together. Until next time. Then it's back to "Are you f'ing crazy?" again.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I was just working on the infinity one then 










All text can change! I'm just writing in random stuff for place holders. These mock ups are just to get a feeling for if we're going the right direction with our brainstorming, and I'm feeling like we are. 

I don't even have the proper high res stock photo of this jeans image, I'm just working with a cleaned up screen grab at the moment. So if we choose this for our cover, we'll be building it from the ground up again and making sure we get all of it right, including our final decisions for titling 

So, let's give the group some time for feedback on our recent ideas, and then try and lock in our final title/subtitle


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay, but I sure would like to see one with the wording I suggested along with Andrew's phone idea and Hudson's cover. I agree with Andrew that FREE would be good...and we don't want too many words. Can you just put:

Free 
Short Stories 
for 
Readers 
on the Go 

on there for us to see, too? Pretty please? And nothing else for words? (See my longer post above your Genre HOtel and Jeans one)


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Okay, but I sure would like to see one with the wording I suggested along with Andrew's phone idea and Hudson's cover. I agree with Andrew that FREE would be good...and we don't want too many words. Can you just put:
> 
> Free
> Short Stories
> ...


I'm out of time for today, so it's quick and I couldn't re-do the infinity thing, just the title text. This much title text really needs a lot more time spent on it to get it laid out just right, but here's one quick example for you-


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks. I really appreciate it. I really do! We will understand that if we go with this the same words will appear over and over. You did a great job giving us a general idea of several covers. Again, thank you.

Folks, I really love this last one, as long as we repeat the 

FREE
Short Stories
for readers on the 
GO

on the phone over and over, too. Awesome! Thoughts?


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

I used a comp image from a major stock agency.  I will be happy to donate the full resolution image to whomever is chosen to create the final cover, in exchange for a partial credit on the cover artwork.  Fair enough?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmmm. Hudson, I wouldn't have a problem with that, but you've raised an important question by mentioning this. 

I don't know that much about the legality of using a stock image that is purchased. Doesn't the author have to buy the image in order to have it on their book? So what do we do if there are several authors? Does someone know how this should be handled legally? Know FOR SURE?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Looking at the cover image, I actually like

Stories
on the 
Go

Better than the longer title. It's catchier.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Selina Fenech said:


>


I like this title.

We could get free and short and 50 authors into the subtitle, or not. I'm leaning toward not.

And now I'll shut up and let others chime in.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow... a lot's been happening here! 

I love Stories on the Go, and the infinite regression (e-gression?) cover.

I really hope that's the final title, cuz I'm already planning tongue-in-cheeky blog posts and tweets about it...


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

I really like "Stories on the Go" and the jeans cover and the infinity thing. Well done!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I very much like where this is going…

@Hudson: That's very generous of you, and I'm certain a credit wouldn't be a problem. But didn't we have someone who was prepared to make pictures for us? I remember looking at some of her work and being impressed. Maybe we could as her.
I think coming up with the concept and going to the trouble of making a mock up warrants a credit on its own.

As for the subtitle:

I think we should included "2014," "Free," and "New."
Something snappy.

Sorry, can't come up with something at the moment. I've only had one pot of coffee.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I woke up thinking about this. Geez! I wonder if I dreamed about the book cover. I hate to be splash cold water here, but I'm going to because we need to seriously think about the direction this is going. And after pointing this out, the majority may still want to continue down this new path and, if so, then so be it.

Here's the issue:

I got really excited about this jeans image and the whole "on the go" thing. *However, by doing that, we have changed the focus of what we are marketing.* I bet most of us don't realize that. I didn't, until I woke up this morning and, with a sinking feeling, knew this was what we were doing.

*By using this we are marketing to people who want quick, fast reads. That is way different from appealing to people who usually read novels but haven't heard of us.* If we go after people who prefer short stories, fast reads, etc. then *we really aren't likely to sell a lot of our novels as a result.* We've just given them a great set of short stories, but *we've told them "Hey, we understand you're too busy to read a novel, so here are some great short stories."*

I'm not sure we want to do that. Don't we want to appeal to "Hey, here are some really good authors, writing in multiple genres, who you need to have a taste of because you end up wanting more" ? I want to sell novels from this, not set them up to wanting to buy more short stories, or flash fiction, or whatever you want to call it.

This worries me a lot. Think about this. Instead of getting all excited, like I did, about a "newer" feeling...what about those regular readers who like to get lost in novels? Isn't that who we want to reach?

If we do, we could still use the jeans image if it seems best after deciding to market to novel readers who would like us if they knew us. It may not be best and then we can use something else. The genre hotel mock up was cool, but the word "Tantalizing" needs to be ditched or spelled the most common way, which is with a "z" or it looks like a typo to an awful lot of readers. (Again, "z" is American. "s" is UK)

And, I'm sorry, Andrew, but *using "2014" will make this book look like "yesterday's news" very quickly. Not a smart marketing plan. "New" can do the same if it's used in regard to the stories, but **not if it's used in regard to the authors*. We as authors will always be new to some readers. The stories themselves won't be new after the first several months. Yet, it's a minor thing...but little things kill what people thought was a great advertising idea.

*I do think "free" makes sense somewhere. "New" can make sense in regard to authors. 2014 has no helpful reason to be placed on the book.*

We have plenty of time. Choosing a title is something fun, but perhaps we need to slow down. It isn't the important thing right now, getting the stories in and ready is. So, authors, really think this out.

Also, I'm not sure why, but I believe one author is contributing a lot of ideas and isn't even putting a story in the book. How can that person understand our mission? Being interested in covers in general is way different than having a vested interest and needing the cover to move the goal forward. Not trying to be rude here, but I say it like I see it. And maybe they are writing under a pen name. If so, fine.

Maybe we need to clearly define our mission, our goal, for this book. Right now, with the cover I initially got excited about with the rest of you, that missions appears to have shifted, probably without our intending to do so.

I don't read short stories. I want to get lost in a story, so I read novels. People who feel the same way are my target. Why aren't we marketing to them if that's our target, too? And, if it isn't, that's fine. Then those who don't want to write short stories moving forward may not belong in the book because they sure aren't going to get the readers who will by novels if they tell readers they are probably too busy to read them.

Andrew, I would also like an answer to my question regarding doing an app. I know one author here who runs a facebook page has started to do apps with authors short stories in them. As I asked a few pages back, is this difficult and put a lot more work on the table, or should we be doing this, along with the e-book?

ETA: If we do decide we want to sell novels, perhaps we *can* use new after all, but in a different way:

The New Wave of Fiction

50 Novelists Offer
FREE Samples

(notice I said novelists)

Not as unique, cute, sexy, as others...but it does use keywords, gets the point across, and perhaps intrigues?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have to agree with Caddy about the new direction. I have my story ready to submit soon (still revising) and definitely saw it as a chance to say to a reader "here is a taste of what my novels, which are 1000 times longer, are like" not "here is a short story, look for more of the same from me."


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Hmmm. Hudson, I wouldn't have a problem with that, but you've raised an important question by mentioning this.
> 
> I don't know that much about the legality of using a stock image that is purchased. Doesn't the author have to buy the image in order to have it on their book? So what do we do if there are several authors? Does someone know how this should be handled legally? Know FOR SURE?


I would purchase the image. I don't think using it on an anthology would require multiple licenses. I could check into that.


Andrew Ashling said:


> I very much like where this is going...
> 
> @Hudson: That's very generous of you, and I'm certain a credit wouldn't be a problem. But didn't we have someone who was prepared to make pictures for us? I remember looking at some of her work and being impressed. Maybe we could as her.
> I think coming up with the concept and going to the trouble of making a mock up warrants a credit on its own.
> ...


Let me know.



Caddy said:


> I woke up thinking about this. Geez! I wonder if I dreamed about the book cover. I hate to be splash cold water here, but I'm going to because we need to seriously think about the direction this is going. And after pointing this out, the majority may still want to continue down this new path and, if so, then so be it.
> 
> Here's the issue:
> 
> ...


It's a hip image aimed mainly at the young and has a powerful message. I've seen plenty of young people read longer books. You will have a bio and possibly a link to author's Central or your blog. A reader who likes your short short will see what else you create. Simple curiosity. As I mentioned earlier, I doubt that readers only of flash fiction represent a large subset of all fiction readers of all lengths of fiction; meaning, they won't read your novel.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am agreeing with Caddy.  Here is an idea that might catch a reader's eye.  Though no idea for a cover.

Samples from 50 new and exciting authors.

The blurb could read 50 authors got together to bring you samples of their works.  

Ok lost my thought there because the rest of what I was thinking sounds like a reader review.

Oh and Caddy I dreamed about this book too.
I am only contributing as to what would appeal to the reader.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> It's a hip image aimed mainly at the young and has a powerful message. I've seen plenty of young people read longer books. You will have a bio and possibly a link to author's Central or your blog. A reader who likes your short short will see what else you create. Simple curiosity. As I mentioned earlier, I doubt that readers only of flash fiction represent a large subset of all fiction readers of all lengths of fiction; meaning, they won't read your novel.


I have no issue with the image and said that. I think you might be choosing to ignore the real message we are giving with the current wording. Why?

We are saying "You're so busy you only have time for short tidbits." You may not mean that. But there it is. I can appreciate "hip" and I can appreciate young people read longer books. I don't want to only market to young people, although--again--I have no issue with the image. I DO want it clear that we are offering samples to introduce them to novelists. I don't think saying they're so busy they don't have much time does that.

I really didn't want to make this personal, but now I feel I need to bring something out.

Do you have a book in the anthology? I'm curious, because I don't see your name listed. I do know you write short fiction because I looked up your books on Amazon. If you're not in the book (and if you don't write novels you probably shouldn't be unless our focus has changed) why are you worried about who we reach? Is it because it's a way to use this book to market to people who will then search for short stories and find yours?

When I look up your work, I find 6 books. All are short stories. One doesn't load when I lick on the cover here. The others? 103 pages, 4 reviews (1, 2, and 3 star). 85 pages No reviews. 60 pages No reviews. 75 pages, 7 reviews, only a couple over 3 star. 75 pages No reviews. Forgive me for being suspicious of your motive. Additionally, you started out by saying how important ARC's are and how important reviews are...and yet...you don't follow your own advice! So, it really feels like you are hoping to use our book to get readers and reviews for your short stories and not our novels.

If you are in the book under a pen name, my apologies for wondering if you're in there. But if you are, why are you if we are trying to get people to read our novels? Not that I mind a short story writer being included, but if we do decide to market to people who read novels it may be a waste of your time. I don't want my time wasted by being marketed to the wrong group and you may not, either. The rest of us can't market for one of us.

I just find this odd. I'm sorry. I have nothing against you, you are probably a very nice man, but this feels wrong to me, and I felt I should say it for the rest of the novel writers involved. I hope you understand. We are all trying to further our writing careers with this book. If you have novels under another name, I will sincerely apologize. I just don't like feeling we are possibly being used.

This all said, I have company coming in an hour. So if all of you don't see me on for awhile today, I didn't go away mad. I went away to play, and play hard!


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

"So, it really feels like you are hoping to use our book to get readers and reviews for your short stories and not our novels."

Caddy, you're crossing the line here and I'm going to call you out.  You sound like a detective/prosecutor.

I have the same short short I had for the first anthology, which if you recall, fell apart for lack of leadership.  Frankly, I'm still on the fence about this one and, at the same time, I'm trying to help it along with suggestions and two mock covers.  I write all kinds of things from plays and screenplays, to novels, novellas, poems, essays.  You can visit my Author's Central page, if you like.

Since you are so fearful that your novels will be neglected because you wrote a short short, why not put a note at the end of your story to the reader to check out your novels.  Seriously.  I have some faith in the reader to poke around and discover things for herself.

That's it for now.  I don't have all day to obsess about this thing.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm going to do my best to answer a few questions. These are just my views and, again, nothing is set in stone. Yet.

So, in no particular order:



Caddy said:


> Andrew, I would also like an answer to my question regarding doing an app. I know one author here who runs a facebook page has started to do apps with authors short stories in them. As I asked a few pages back, is this difficult and put a lot more work on the table, or should we be doing this, along with the e-book?


I know nothing about how to create an app. So, yes, it would be difficult and a lot more work. Unless we find someone to do it for us.
My understanding is these apps are useful for interactive books. For a story collection they seem a needless complication. We're on iTunes, so iPhones are covered. Most vendors have apps/readers of their own. There are a lot of ereader apps that aren't tied to a vendor and their ecosphere. E.g. I use Aldiko on my Droid which I think is beautiful and brilliant. The screen may be smallish, but the fonts are clear and crisp. It is exceptionally geared for short periods of reading, IMO. I know, because I tested it with a submitted story.

I think it pays to pause and look back.



Caddy said:


> Maybe we need to clearly define our mission, our goal, for this book.


We can't.

* This whole project started, whether you like it or not, as a *flash* fiction anthology. Many of us tried to write just that. It is unfair to burden those writers with new expectations.

* Not only readers and non-members lurk this forum. I suspect many who wanted to partake in the first incarnation of this anthology are lurking these threads as well, to see if they will send in their stories after all (which probably are *flash* fiction). There has already been one withdrawal because of the direction this project and the discussion takes. (I will not elaborate.)

* Reality check: The end of the month is 18 days away and we're still 13 stories short of the strict minimum. We can't keep redefining the project every two weeks. It is what it is. There will be *flash* fiction in this anthology.

* For those who are still writing: I'd like each author to have maximum freedom. Theme, genre... you do what you want with all that, as long as you limit yourself to 1,000 words.

* Personally, I welcome *all* input. Non-contributors and readers NOT excluded.



VydorScope said:


> I have my story ready to submit soon (still revising) and definitely saw it as a chance to say to a reader "here is a taste of what my novels, which are 1000 times longer, are like" not "here is a short story, look for more of the same from me."


Nobody's keeping you. This is your chance to grab a reader's attention in about five minutes and make them click your link. Do it the way you want and make the most of it 

I agree the title and the cover are important. But not so important they dictate the whole project.
We're not making a toaster to fit in beautiful packaging. Nonetheless, I'd like the packaging to be as beautiful as it can be. But in the end the toaster is far more important.



Caddy said:


> And, I'm sorry, Andrew, but using "2014" will make this book look like "yesterday's news" very quickly.


A few months ago I bought:

*The Year's Best Science Fiction
More than 250,000 words of Fantastic Fiction
Edited by Gardner Dozois
Nineteenth Annual Collection*

From the blurb:

_Widely regarded as the essential book for every science fiction fan, THE YEAR'S BEST SCIENCE FICTION continues to uphold its standard of excellence with more than two dozen stories from the previous year (2001)._

It's 2014. And I knew -- because I *do* read blurbs -- it was from 2001.

Granted, they didn't put the year on the cover. So you might be right. However they took care to mention "Annual Collection." You understand of course where I'm going with this.

I know nothing of marketing, but I now know that there are at least 18 other volumes in this collection. I might look for them.



Caddy said:


> *I* don't read short stories. *I* want to get lost in a story, so *I* read novels. People who feel the same way are *my* target. Why aren't *we* marketing to them if that's *our* target, too?


Bolding mine. You made quite a logical jump there.

I'm sorry, but what you like to read can't define this anthology, and far less *re*define it, IMO.

Just like everybody else you have 1,000 words of story, 250 words of bio, and a link to try to reach *new* readers (they aren't necessarily *your* readers). As an aside: frankly, you did quite well. 

May I also remind you that readers who don't like *your* genre and who don't even know *you*, will download the anthology for other writers they *do* know and who write in a genre they *do* love. We should all hope that those readers stumble upon *our* stories because they have them at hand and are bored, curious, have some lost time on their hands, whatevs... Who knows, they might discover a (to them) new author and genre.

Isn't _*that*_ actually what we are trying to do?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I think that the main idea here is twofold.  This needs a title and a blurb that will catch the novel readers not the short story readers.  Also how are you going to keep it from getting lost on someone's kindle?
Thing is this is not your typical bundle.  It is and do not take this wrong strictly a marketing tool to get you (collective you) noticed.  I think I have a better word.

50 very short stories to introduce you to new NOVELISTS.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Nobody's keeping you. This is your chance to grab a reader's attention in about five minutes and make them click your link. Do it the way you want and make the most of it


Oh you will get my story regardless. I just struggling to work in 1,000 words and whining a bit.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> I was just working on the infinity one then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice image. This looks like the right idea. The specific wording can be adjusted when we settle but this will grab attention. Especially the forever image. Just need to boil down title and subtitle.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

People who only read novels and don't read short stories are not going to download this book. Ever.

I still like "Stories on the Go", with the jeans and infinity cover, even if it does put the focus back on "flash fiction". It's catchy.

I don't consider myself a novelist. I have two novels and don't really have any plans to write any others (never say never, but the odds are against). I write novella and shorter lengths.

Since it will be so late in the year when it's published, if we go with putting a year on it, why not put 2015?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Well now Lanette,  if I like an author,  I buy both their short and their long works.  I love at least one of the authors in this anthology so yes I would pick this up.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Andrew, you have my respect. A good leader takes charge. You are doing just that. Stay with it even if it feels at times like herding cats.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

*deleted*


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> Andrew, you have my respect. A good leader takes charge. You are doing just that. Stay with it even if it feels at times like herding cats.


+1


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> Andrew, you have my respect. A good leader takes charge. You are doing just that. Stay with it even if it feels at times like herding cats.


Ditto. Thank you, Andrew!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Well now I am not your average reader.  That is one of my concerns too.  I have anthologies that I have not read yet even though they have one or more of my favorite authors.  
That is why presentation is so important.
Now yes I do read shorts and longs.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> Well now I am not your average reader. That is one of my concerns too. I have anthologies that I have not read yet even though they have one or more of my favorite authors.
> That is why presentation is so important.
> Now yes I do read shorts and longs.


Thanks for giving your reader perspective. Appreciate it!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Lanette,
That is exactly why I keep contributing here.  I can't say what will work but I can tell you what makes me shake my head.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Haven't had time for a full catch up as I'm about to run out the door for a three day convention (also why I won't be around much for working on this next three days!).
Just wanted to say I'm happy to keep brainstorming and coming up with concepts, but also wanted to point out one major thing.

We're self publishing. If we launch and it just doesn't seem to be going right, we can change the cover. Or the title. Yes we do want to try and get it as right as possible now, but we also have options in the future as well  

K BYE! See you all in three days.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Selina Fenech said:


> We're self publishing. If we launch and it just doesn't seem to be going right, we can change the cover. Or the title. Yes we do want to try and get it as right as possible now, but we also have options in the future as well
> K BYE! See you all in three days.


Great point!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

First of all, I really like "Stories on the Go", both title and cover. I liked several of the other idea as well.

That said, I don't think the word "sampler" should feature prominently on the cover or in the title. "Sampler" makes me think of these collections of excerpts from different novels that publishers sometimes give away at conventions or that you get as a freebie with a magazine. However, unless I'm completely mistaken, this is a collection of flash fiction/very short short stories and not novel excerpts.

Which brings me to the whole "novelist" issue. I don't know all of the contributors, but I know that not all of us are novelists. I certainly don't consider myself a novelist, though I have a finished novel waiting for revisions (when I can bring myself to look at it again). But at the moment, my main output are novellas and novelettes as well as short stories across several genres.

I don't mind if some of the contributors write a flash story that is connected to their novel series and is supposed to act as a taster. However, that's not what I did. My story is a complete standalone and not really connected to anything else I've written. So if that doesn't match the focus of this collection, then let me know and I'll find a home for it elsewhere.

And maybe I'm an anomaly (after all I read across genres, too), but I read both short stories and novels. I like dipping into a short story collection as a palate cleanser after a particularly intense novel or when I only have limited time to read, i.e. during commutes, while travelling, while waiting at the doctor's office, etc... I doubt I'm the only one and that's also why I like the title "Stories on the go". Your mileage may vary.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

momilp said:


> I like Hudson's jeans and phone cover. Clean and to the point. Larger typeface and it's perfect.


I agree. It's an interesting image, just needs to be easier to read the title.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine is done.   



CoraBuhlert said:


> I don't mind if some of the contributors write a flash story that is connected to their novel series and is supposed to act as a taster. However, that's not what I did. My story is a complete standalone and not really connected to anything else I've written. So if that doesn't match the focus of this collection, then let me know and I'll find a home for it elsewhere.


It is a "sample" in the sense its a sample of my style and primary universe, but it is written as a stand alone. So I do not think what you are doing is all that different and see no reason that you should not be a part of this.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew is the decision-maker. Only what Andrew says should go toward your decision to submit a story or not. 

The rest of us are just brainstorming ideas.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Cora, my piece is pure flash fiction with no connection to any of my universes. I might be wrong, but I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I think you are all fine.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

momilp said:


> Cora, my piece is pure flash fiction with no connection to any of my universes. I might be wrong, but I don't think it's a problem.


Same here, so I think it's ok.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I just got back online after a fun day/night with my sister-in law. First of all, I want to say thanks, Andrew, for answering my question about the app. As I had mentioned, I knew nothing about how difficult it would be or if it was important, but someone had brought up something here that rang a bell about the apps being done by some groups of authors. Yeah, if it's interactive it's a whole different thing. At least I know it's not something we are missing out on currently with this project.

Secondly, as Andrew knows (since he has received it), mine is flash fiction. It is a 1,000 word story. It was my understanding we were doing flash fiction to promote our novels and that was what I worked toward here in this thread. I truly believed I was defending the integrity of that. Since he has now pointed out some submitting stories actually do always write flash fiction/short stories/novellas and not full length novels, that puts the direction the cover should take in a different light.  We are not only trying to get people to read various genres but various story lengths after reading the anthology. Knowing that, no matter which way we go, the title may not be perfect for some of us. 

Since that is the case, Hudson is right that we have to depend on our bios (and cross our fingers). Then again, that's the case with any anthology and any book we write. But that's okay! What do we have to lose? 

I'm going to bow out of this cover situation, as I've spent more time that I should here. I'm truly no longer upset in any way. I simply feel I've offered what I can. Some of it will either be included or it won't. Plus, since I was working from a viewpoint that is different than what the book actually is, some of the things I believed wouldn't work could work as well as anything else. Specifically, the last mock up. I was very excited about that one when I went to bed last night.

I'm sorry, Hudson, that you felt I was being threatening to you. I in turn felt you were possibly manipulating us into promoting something other than what I thought the book was about. I didn't want to see the project taken advantage of. You have all short stories, and one novella, on your Author Central. Since I believed we were doing flash fiction hoping to get people to read novels, it felt strange to see that. Now, of course, it doesn't, since not just novelists are in the anthology. While I do apologize for offending you now that I know that, I won't apologize for believing I was defending the integrity of the book and protecting its authors interests at the time. I feel it's right to protect the interest of a project, and I hope you can understand that.

It would have been nice to know the book was something other than I thought earlier, but things happen. When I mentioned pages ago it was about promoting our novels it would have saved a lot of time and energy if someone who had a story in the book had stepped in and said, "Hey, you're wrong. Novels aren't the only thing here. I'm in and I write mostly (novellas/shorts/fill in the blank.) Andrew could have, too, but he may not have even been following that closely, as he is busy with his part of it, real life, and finishing the last novel of his series. He was leaving the brainstorming to us.

So, the rest of you have fun and enjoy finalizing the cover. Just go for it! I have a novel I want done by end of month for editing.  (I do love the jeans cover, too. I still hope you don't put a date on the cover, but the world won't blow up if you do. Trust me, there are way worse things in life that can happen.)

Once it's out, I'll still take care contacting the sites that promote free books, that kind of thing.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> First of all, I really like "Stories on the Go", both title and cover. I liked several of the other idea as well.
> 
> *That said, I don't think the word "sampler" should feature prominently on the cover or in the title. "Sampler" makes me think of these collections of excerpts from different novels that publishers sometimes give away at conventions or that you get as a freebie with a magazine.* However, unless I'm completely mistaken, this is a collection of flash fiction/very short short stories and not novel excerpts.
> 
> ...


What Cora said. I was going to chime in say the bolded part, but she beat me to it!
BTW, my story has nothing to do with anything I've published, so far, and it's even in a different genre!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

My story is in the genre of my (to date) published books. However, it is a stand alone piece of flash fiction, not connected to my books. I even found the perfect spot to insert the word 'flash' into the story. That hit me as I was incorporating input from the KB beta readers. It's not an obvious addition and it should give a smile to those of you who catch it.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> My story is in the genre of my (to date) published books. However, it is a stand alone piece of flash fiction, not connected to my books. I even found the perfect spot to insert the word 'flash' into the story. That hit me as I was incorporating input from the KB beta readers. It's not an obvious addition and it should give a smile to those of you who catch it.


I hope it's not a hot flash!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I hope it's not a hot flash!


Oh how I wish I had thought of that. No, it's a camera flash.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

> Selina Fenech said:
> 
> 
> > I was just working on the infinity one then
> ...


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

A quick note on future versions of the cover.  Leave space for the name(s) of the editor(s), since this is an anthology.  The name(s) can be real or fictitious.  I doubt that Amazon or Apple will list a book without an editor or author.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hudson Owen said:


> A quick note on future versions of the cover. Leave space for the name(s) of the editor(s), since this is an anthology. The name(s) can be real or fictitious. I doubt that Amazon or Apple will list a book without an editor or author.


I was thinking the same thing re Amazon and the other vendors.

I don't object. Just keep it small(ish).


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Only 7 stories short now. Come on! Send your story in to Andrew!

Are we coming up with an author name now? FYI, Author Central won't let an editor claim a title.


----------



## . (Sep 19, 2013)

^^^ Indy Writer? I. M. Author? Penn Booker?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I.P. Freely  ?


----------



## . (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm back and have had a read through everything I've missed.


Sapphire said:


> Andrew, you have my respect. A good leader takes charge. You are doing just that. Stay with it even if it feels at times like herding cats.


Also +1.

As much as I do have a graphic design degree and some experience in marketing, etc, and have sort of volunteered (did I do that officially? I just kinda jumped in!) to do design work for the cover here, I haven't been pushing my own opinions much for the cover because I know my tastes are very different to the general public. I like very subtle, simple, elegant designs, rather than bolder flashy things.

To be honest, even the jeans cover isn't my favorite image, but because it's getting a lot of love, I'm more than happy to go that way rather than, say, a typography only cover that I might do if it were my own work 

I'm just trying to grab ideas I see in the thread and throw them into some more visual mock ups to help brain storming. So when you see my mock ups popping up for this cover or that, it doesn't mean they are official in any way, I'm just trying to give a visual representation or examples of the ideas being discussed. Still, those examples are going to be in my style, so call me out on anything you feel isn't right. Also happy for others to contribute mock ups too- passing designs back and forth is fun!

So, should we do another poll, or are we all pretty happy with the jeans image for the cover? (Title/subtitle lockdown still pending!)

I can start doing more versions of the jeans cover to start refining it down to our final design if we're at that stage, just let me know!



Hudson Owen said:


> A quick note on future versions of the cover. Leave space for the name(s) of the editor(s), since this is an anthology. The name(s) can be real or fictitious. I doubt that Amazon or Apple will list a book without an editor or author.


The book will need an author/editor entered in the site details, but does it strictly need it on the cover image? Just curious (I bet it's in the KDP Terms and Conditions somewhere). Anyway, all text, as I've said, will be changed, shuffled, and poked about for hours back and forth one pixel before it's final, so we can fit that on if needed 



Raquel Lyon said:


> BTW, my story has nothing to do with anything I've published, so far, and it's even in a different genre!


Me too! Mine was based on a dream I had once involving a narcoleptic werewolf. Oh drat, just spoiled the twist!  I figure if it's intriguing and well written, it doesn't necessarily have to be tied to your other work to draw in readers. And it was fun to write regardless of whether it brings me new readers or not. And it means I get to be in an anthology with Hugh Howey. ALL TOTALLY WORTH IT!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I.P. Freely ?


You spend to much time with your dogs I think.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

JETaylor said:


> I think Andrew should weigh in on the cover concept - but I for one really like the jeans/infinity thing.
> 
> For the author name - How about
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The Amazon account is in name of Indanth.

I've contacted KDP and that name could be used as author name.

However, when I upload the book and leave the author field blank, they said their staff would contact me and I could explain the situation to them. At their discretion they could decide that an editor alone would suffice.
Compare: www.amazon.com/Masterpieces-Best-Science-Fiction-Century-ebook/dp/B000OIZUGW/

In either case there is no problem.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I love the jeans cover, but we may need our volunteer photographer to take our own jeans photo to use for it.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I love the jeans cover, but we may need our volunteer photographer to take our own jeans photo to use for it.


Why wouldn't we use the stock art?


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

JETaylor said:


> Why wouldn't we use the stock art?


This is what Fotolia says about a royalty free image.

"What does royalty free mean?

A royalty free license allows you to use an image, vector or video without restrictions on the time or number of uses, or the number of prints."

You can add text or otherwise alter the image to suit your purposes. I don't think you can resell the images.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay, are we at the point that we're settled on the jeans image and the title "Stories on the Go"? If so, I can spend some more time doing a few more versions and actually purchase the stock art (or doing my own photos wouldn't be hard, I have a professional camera... and phones and jeans, lol.)

As for other text on the cover-

We've had understandable objections to the terms Samples/sampler, 2014, novelists, and terms like "your new favourite authors" and similar.

We seem to have had no objections to having the number of stories in the subtitle. 

We're mixed on whether to include the term Flash fiction, or just call them short stories in the subtitle. (A lot of thing that aren't in the subtitle can be in the description and keywords of course too, so if Flash isn't on the cover, I think it should definitely be in description and keywords.) This is a tricky one, because few people know the term flash fiction, but the people who DO know it may be searching for that term, but we are also not really trying to market directly to short story readers specifically... it goes round and round, as we've discussed, lol. 

So putting some of that together... if we were to go simply descriptive, the subtitle could be something like "50 short stories from 50 authors".

But a general rule in marketing is that a buyer wants to know what benefit a product gives them rather than the factual details. Maybe something like "Discover 50 new authors with 50 (exciting? amazing? ) short stories to read on the go" or "Discover 50 new authors with 50 (exciting? amazing? ) short stories in all genres". (I know not all of us are new authors, but we all have the potential to be new to any given reader out there). That might be a bit too long, too conversational for a subtitle? Can anyone make something like that more concise and title-like?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Selina Fenech said:


> Okay, are we at the point that we're settled on the jeans image and the title "Stories on the Go"? If so, I can spend some more time doing a few more versions and actually purchase the stock art (or doing my own photos wouldn't be hard, I have a professional camera... and phones and jeans, lol.)


I think we're agreed on the title.

I think most people liked Hudson's photo. Why don't you and Hudson decide what is most convenient?



Selina Fenech said:


> "Discover 50 new authors with 50 (exciting? amazing? ) short stories in all genres"


I like "discover" and "new."

Maybe we should somehow try to convey that it will cost the reader next to no investment of time to "discover" those "new" authors: "short stories" → "five minutes stories?" (I agree we should avoid the term flash fiction.)

I also like "FREE."


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay. I am confused because this thread has again veered into more than just picking a title when discussing if an author or editor needs to be listed. I said I wouldn't offer any more input into the title and I'm not going to. However, since others have veered off this being strictly the title topic, I do have some valid thoughts regarding how it's listed regarding author(s). Since that issue has been brought up here, I'm continuing it here for clarity. If Andrew, as the editor, feels this post should be moved to another area, he can email me and ask me to do so. 

Someone brought up that they wondered if Amazon allowed books without an author or editor name on them. Yes, they do:
http://amzn.com/B005BXU4M0 http://amzn.com/B00G8P69B0

I have no issue with an editor being listed, but since two people have wondered about it, there is your answer. Personally, I think it looks more professional if someone is listed. Again, that's my opinion only.

It has been mentioned that a made up name could be used as author, etc. However, don't we want to get as much exposure for this work as possible? One of the ways that can happen is by having this book on every contributor's books by "author name" page. (Please click on the author names after going to the links below to see what I mean. This is different than the Author Central page. It is a search page. When people search for an author on Amazon, this comes up. The only way that can happen is by listing every contributor as an author on the Amazon page under the title (*NOTE*: I'm not saying on the cover itself. That would be crazy.)

This means more than just listing the authors in the description. It means listing each in the "Book Contributors" part of the book details Andrew fills out when submitting the story. This means we all show up as authors on the Amazon page right under the title, linked.

But please think about this. If we have 50 Authors, that's 50 more places the book is listed. Plus if each adds it to their Author Central page, that's more places. Each person's fans who check their favorite author's page will see that anthology and possibly buy it because that author is in there. By listing each author when Andrew submits the book to Amazon, they will create a link to each author. Boom. Free marketing to each author's fans. Additionally, each author should be responsible for making sure it gets linked to their Author Central page. They can't if they aren't listed as a contributor under the title, I don't think.

This creates more work for Andrew when he is submitting the anthology, and he will have to be careful to spell every name correctly so it links, but here is something interesting:

Please note the rankings of some samples I pulled that did this:

http://amzn.com/B005BXU4M0

http://amzn.com/B00G8P69B0

http://amzn.com/B008L125GC 

http://amzn.com/B0056J0LQI

http://amzn.com/B005LPGG0C

 [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.com/B00HIJBZNC[/url]

Versus the rankings of some who did not list the authors as book contributors when submitting the book, but only listed them in the description:

http://amzn.com/B00BA1ENYC

http://amzn.com/B00DPK5SUY

http://amzn.com/B0096QHYA8

http://amzn.com/B00BA1ENYC

We can see there is a vast difference in rankings. Of course, there are exceptions. I'm simply pointing out a trend.

My apologies for veering off, but obviously this issue was started by someone other than me so it seemed to make the most sense to continue it here. It's pretty impossible not to veer off into other areas when discussing a title, as all the wording for the cover comes into play, which then affects both marketing and formatting.

Do as you wish, but I know the anthology I'm already in just came out automatically linked the book to the Amazon page that shows books by Caddy Rowland, each other authors, AND to my Goodreads page, and each author's Goodreads page. That, too, is additional marketing. If our book shows up on 50 (or whatever the number ends up) Goodreads pages it gets even more eyes. I now linked it to my Author Central account and it should show up there in a couple of days.

If we do this, each author should make sure it does show up in Goodreads for them. If it doesn't, they can add it themself IF they are listed as a contributor under the title on the Amazon book page.

If I run into trouble with having the anthology I'm already listed in put on my Author Central page I'll report back. Either way, it still links to the search for books by Caddy Rowland and to every other contributor. Having that would only help our book. Wouldn't it be nice to have our book linked to each of us?

Perhaps Andrew already plans on doing this, and it just wasn't made clear to me. I just want to make sure we all understand the ways this book can be listed regarding the authors even though they won't be on the cover, since there are too many.

I'm not trying to get this off track, but am concerned something will be finalized before considering this.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Author comments: Personally, I think we list Andrew as editor and then each of us can claim the book post release following this model:

http://smile.amazon.com/Something-Take-Trip-Charity-Anthology-ebook/dp/B00JD41Z3K/ref=la_B005FSLUHY_1_3_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1403003767&sr=1-3

Maybe but Hugh, and a couple "headliners" in like that one did, but for the most part everyone can claim the book through Author central regardless if they are on the cover or not.

SubTitle Comments:

50 Fast and Free Stories
50 Authors, 50 free stories
50 bites of 50 authors
50 authors walked into a cafe...

Those probably suck, but wanted to try


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as I know, there is a limit regarding how many authors can be put into the contributor field. However, we can (and should IMO) include all the author names in the book description. Subsequently, we can manually claim the anthology via Author Central.

For an example, see these charity anthologies edited by Stella Wilkinson, to which I contributed:





One lists only the editor, the second lists the editor and a couple of big name authors. However, most of the contributors claimed the book via Author Central, so you see them all listed under "About the Author".


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> As far as I know, there is a limit regarding how many authors can be put into the contributor field. However, we can (and should IMO) include all the author names in the book description. Subsequently, we can manually claim the anthology via Author Central.


Cool. Good to know.  Perhaps just adding a few of the bigger selling names as contributors on the AMazon page (not the cover) would still provide nice links on search pages for those authors. A thought, anyway. Glad to know re: still being able to claim the anthology via Author Central.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I like Vydorscope's suggestion of
"50 Authors, 50 Free Stories"
It's clear, concise, to the point!

Caddy is right about the more places the book shows up in author searches, the better for all of us. I don't know how to do this, but bow to the expertise of those of you who do. Andrew as editor is fitting.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I was thinking of putting seven authors in the contributor fields, strictly according to author ranking.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> I was thinking of putting seven authors in the contributor fields, strictly according to author ranking.


Perfect, and the most effective for most searches. Just a head's up: I do know you can put in 12 at least, as I've seen it on other anthologies. So, if you want to do more than 7 you can.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caddy said:


> Perfect, and the most effective for most searches. Just a head's up: I do know you can put in 12 at least, as I've seen it on other anthologies. So, if you want to do more than 7 you can.


Twelve it is.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Twelve it is.


Great! The more the better. I do believe we both had Westerns in our minds (although I find it a real stretch, considering my movie preferences). You were thinking Magnificent Seven and I was thinking The Dirty Dozen.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

> 50 Authors, 50 free stories


I like this. Also to having Andrew listed on the cover as "Edited by".



Andrew Ashling said:


> I was thinking of putting seven authors in the contributor fields, strictly according to author ranking.


Sounds good, do the maximum you can. List everybody in the About the Author section, with links?

I don't want to have the blurb cluttered up with fifty names; maybe some of the big names' stories listed, and a random selection of others, various genres?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Perhaps if most don't want the blurb cluttered up (though it can be put at the end of it, and would serve as a keyword search if bolded)
Andrew could put all of them in the From the Author part. Again, I would bold the names, there, too. This is something that can be decided once we're ready to rock and the blurb and stuff is worked on, too.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Do we want another thread for working on the book description?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Do we want another thread for working on the book description?


Let's wait until the doors are closed for new entries and we have a complete overview of all participants. By that time we can maybe close a few other threads.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> I like Vydorscope's suggestion of
> "50 Authors, 50 Free Stories"
> It's clear, concise, to the point!
> 
> Caddy is right about the more places the book shows up in author searches, the better for all of us. I don't know how to do this, but bow to the expertise of those of you who do. Andrew as editor is fitting.


Agreeing with all of the above!

Based on where we are going, here are two new mock ups. Similar to previous versions, subtitle added, and two font options.
































(I only did the infinity repeater with the top font, it would of course be updated to other font if we chose it).

Feel free to nitpick (or take to it with an axe). I'm just the photoshop monkey here, you guys tell me what to do!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Personally I like the sharper text on the first one better.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the first with the sharper typeface as well.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

I like the second one. The distressed font goes with the faded, worn jeans. And stands out better from the plain 50 Authors/Free Stories font.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Should I be worried that the image breaks up in thumbnail?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


>


This font goes better with the overall feel of the image. It deserves the distressed lines and the coloring really is more complementary in this one than the other.

It's a hipper, more progressive feel and I think that's the overall perception we want to project.

Just my two cents (and yes - the infinity part needs to be updated to the distressed font to make this fully work).


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Should I be worried that the image breaks up in thumbnail?


What do you mean?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> What do you mean?


Look at the thumbnail versions of the cover, in Selina's post. They are pixelated.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Look at the thumbnail versions of the cover, in Selina's post. They are pixelated.


Not seeing that but I am on my Kindle fire HD. So don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Look at the thumbnail versions of the cover, in Selina's post. They are pixelated.


I don't think you should worry. The thumbnail versions aren't properly resized- they are just "squished" versions of the larger images, if that makes sense, which is probably causing the pixelation you are seeing.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Selina Fenech said:


> I don't think you should worry. The thumbnail versions aren't properly resized- they are just "squished" versions of the larger images, if that makes sense, which is probably causing the pixelation you are seeing.


Thank you


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Remember, if I understand his wishes correctly, "Edited By Andrew Ashling" goes on the cover.  To free up space for that, I would suggest putting the sub head inside the face of the smart phone.

Is it a go that I purchase the image and email it to Selina Fenech?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hudson Owen said:


> Remember, if I understand his wishes correctly, "Edited By Andrew Ashling" goes on the cover. To free up space for that, I would suggest putting the sub head inside the face of the smart phone.
> 
> Is it a go that I purchase the image and email it to Selina Fenech?


Hudson,

Re credit: it would be nice, but I don't mind either way.

Re cover: I think most here like the jeans picture. Please coordinate with Selina directly.

And thank you.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am fine with either version. My slight preference for the cleaner font is not enough to move me to battle.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I like the second font on the word "GO", but the other font on the first one for the rest of the words. It does look crisper, but it could just be due to these being mockups. I'm not that fond of the yellow color.

The editing credit can be smaller, and if the "50 ya ya ya" is moved up and to the left a bit, the byline would fit below.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey everyone. I've been thinking about this for a bit, and I wanted to make a proposal. 
As much as I'm okay with design work, I'm not a professional cover designer. I can make us something that isn't home made looking, perhaps better than average, but not a WOW professional cover. I keep poking at this one and just haven't managed to get it to a point where I'm personally happy with it.

So, I wanted to make an offer- I want to hire Scarlett Rugers to do the typography for the cover for us. http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/#gallery
I think her and her team do beautiful work, and since we've already got our stock photo, it's not to much and I'm offering to do it out of my pocket based on my desire to have an awesome cover for this project which is, I think, a truly awesome project that deserves it.

Everyone cool with that? With her service we get 3 rounds of revisions by the looks of it, so we can still crowd-approve it. We just need to decide on the final cover text (all of it- title, subtitle, editor credit, anything else) then I could book us in.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Fine with me, Selina, and thank you!

My input:

Title: Stories on the Go!

I _do_ like the yellow on the word Go, for what it's worth. 

I say keep it simple and leave the 'edited by' line off the cover.

Subtitle: 50 Very Short Stories by 50 Authors

or whatever our final number turns out to be. We may have to wait till mid July to get a firm number, as Andrew has said he will let people submit into July.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Exciting 

Love Selena's cover. Am happy to go with whatever is decided.

I just have a small thought about branding - in case anyone wants to do this again next year, and the year after that and so on.
It could be stronger to have this title:
*INDIE ANTHOLOGY*
with subsequent years being:

*INDIE ANTHOLOGY 2
INDIE ANTHOLOGY 3*
etc

... with different taglines under each and not mentioning the year (so that each anthology never becomes 'old')
For this year, something like:

*INDIE ANTHOLOGY*
*3-minute fiction to thrill your senses
*​
I think a very strong cover with strong branding would be a plain white or black background, and mostly typography (and maybe a gold decorative border and one small but eye-catching graphic element. Selena I think you'd be the perfect person to create this  )

As I said, just a thought.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Selina Fenech said:


> So, I wanted to make an offer- I want to hire Scarlett Rugers to do the typography for the cover for us. http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/#gallery
> I think her and her team do beautiful work, and since we've already got our stock photo, it's not to much and I'm offering to do it out of my pocket based on my desire to have an awesome cover for this project which is, I think, a truly awesome project that deserves it.


I've just recalled that one of our kBoarders was offering - yesterday? - to do typography (only) for $10 whilst she builds her business. We could alternatively approach her?

I agree that an awesome cover would be wonderful, although I thought you (Selina) were doing a great job so far!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Selina Fenech said:


> So, I wanted to make an offer- I want to hire Scarlett Rugers to do the typography for the cover for us. http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/#gallery
> I think her and her team do beautiful work, and since we've already got our stock photo, it's not to much and I'm offering to do it out of my pocket based on my desire to have an awesome cover for this project which is, I think, a truly awesome project that deserves it.
> 
> Everyone cool with that? With her service we get 3 rounds of revisions by the looks of it, so we can still crowd-approve it. We just need to decide on the final cover text (all of it- title, subtitle, editor credit, anything else) then I could book us in.


If you're putting up the all cash, you can pick whoever you can afford as far as I am concerned.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Coming in late to this, but great title and cover, you guys! (I was following the thread that died and thought the anthology had died with it, sorry!)


----------



## Livia (Feb 6, 2014)

Aaack!  I'm the photographer who volunteered to shoot the cover image! It sounds like you guys may have already purchased something.  But if not, I'm still very on board to shoot an image no one would have to pay for.

Also, we may want to check the specific license for the image.  Often times even "royalty free" images have an upper limit to distribution.  If someone sends me a link, I'm happy to do the research.

Sorry for disappearing for a couple weeks.  I had to put myself on a KBoards diet to finish a draft. Bummed to miss all the exciting discussion that went on, but it sounds like we ended up at a fantastic place!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep, Hudson already bought the stock image and I'm following through with my threat to get someone more professional than myself working on the type  
More updates soon.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

New cover concepts to look at! This time from a professional designer, and I think it shows 

(I did the image on the phone doing it's infinity thing and I did it quick and rough- it WILL BE NEATER for the final version!)

Everyone, let me know your preference, and I'll work with Scarlett to further refine whichever is the most popular 

Concept one-

















Concept two-


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Selina, what a generous offer!

I like #2.


----------



## Winterfate (Feb 11, 2014)

#2 looks better, in my opinion. 
#1 looks a bit weird because the title/subtitle are slanted, but the "edited by" is straight.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I like them both, but I'm leaning towards #2 because of the thumbnail.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Either is good, but #2 shows better in thumbnail.


----------



## Livia (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree! Both look great, but #2 is much clearer in the thumbnail.  Nicely done!  Thanks to Selina, Hudson, and Scarlett!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

#2 is much better in thumbnail and on par with the original vision.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

#2 for me as well


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like we're up to 79 writers
If mine gets accepted it'll round it up to 80 and since it isn't June 30 as yet the total should get even higher

Be kinda nice if we could get it to 100


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Another vote for #2 here.


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

I like #2, especially since the full title can still be seen in the infinity phone (perfectly snug!) while the "O"gets cut off in #1


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Option 2 is the clear winner, yay! 
We'll go ahead with that one. Of course the final number of stories/authors will be updated to the actual amount when it's confirmed


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> Option 2 is the clear winner, yay!
> We'll go ahead with that one. Of course the final number of stories/authors will be updated to the actual amount when it's confirmed


That's what I was going to add.  We will need to update the #s when they the window closes.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd like to add my support for #2. Thanks, Selina and Scarlett, it looks marvelous



JETaylor said:


> That's what I was going to add.  We will need to update the #s when they the window closes.


We're now, the latest submissions included, at story #83.

I'd like to extend the deadline to mid July or story #101, whichever occurs first. Then the doors would close irrevocably.

Why 101? Because it vaguely brings _1001 Nights_ to mind, and it is the reverse psychology behind 99cts. You don't pay 100 cents, but just 99. You don't get 100 stories for free, but 101.

Thoughts?


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

'Nother vote for #2. Scarlett did an awesome job!

I like the idea of 101 stories too. 

Rue


----------



## Winterfate (Feb 11, 2014)

But would the 101st story be puppy dog related?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I'd like to add my support for #2. Thanks, Selina and Scarlett, it looks marvelous
> 
> We're now, the latest submissions included, at story #83.
> 
> ...


Sounds good.

I like #2 as well, so yay!

I also like the subtitle on those, Selina. Keeps it simple.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

#2, and 101. I like it.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes to 101


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

After a quick search for other flash anthologies on Amazon, the most in one collection I could find was 73 stories. Most were much less.
So given my ten whole minutes of searching   I'm now confident to say we've got the most stories in one collection out there! And the best cover. And all for free (assuming price matching. Even at 99c we're beating the price of the other larger collections out there). 

Yay! 

Also, setting 101 stories, or mid July as the deadline sounds good to me.


----------



## Livia (Feb 6, 2014)

101 or mid July sounds great!  Thanks again, Andrew, for keeping this all together!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

As we will be hitting our target of 101 stories imminently, I thought it was time to edit our subtitle and cover and post the final (pending any final nitpicks- now is the time!)!










Thumbnail sizes-


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks great, Selina.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Love it! Thank you, Selina.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks fabulous!   Thank you, Selina!


----------



## Nadia Nader (Nov 30, 2012)

Selina Fenech said:


> As we will be hitting our target of 101 stories imminently, I thought it was time to edit our subtitle and cover and post the final (pending any final nitpicks- now is the time!)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing!


----------



## Brandon Shire (Jun 17, 2012)

Cover looks amazing, Selina.


----------



## gonedark (May 30, 2013)

Looks great!! and the thumbnail reads perfectly! Way to go!


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

I am posting this image as a different way of looking at the available space on the cover. You might want to leave space for a really good ARC quote, especially if it comes from a NY Times bestselling author, for example.









Of the two choices for the infinite regress cover mocks, I vote for #2.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Selina Fenech said:


>


This works!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Love it! If we want a quote on there, there's space. No need to redesign it!

Rue


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm for leaving it as is. We hashed and rehashed this days (weeks?) ago. Any potential quotes can go in the blurb. Let the cover speak for itself. Most of us love the design.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I must've missed the discussion about adding/not adding a quote. My point was just that there's no reason to redesign the (beautiful!) cover just to add a quote.

Rue


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Please don't change the cover! Every time I see it I love it more and more.

One-hundred-and-one stories is so totally awesome I can't even think of anything any better. 1. 0. 1. It's perfection. It's like binary language. Folks, we are part of something wonderful here.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been keeping out of the title and cover discussion because I'm long enough in the tooth to know my strengths, and they're not cover design and titles. But I have to say, I love the jeans cover.

I happen to be reading an anthology at the moment of sci-fi and fantasy shorts compiled in the 70s. There are 100 of them, ranging from less than a page in length up to three or four pages. They are perfect for reading somewhere that no one's yet mentioned: the loo. Not sure that everyone reads there, but I bet many people do. It's one of the most peaceful, private places I know. Ideal for reading, especially short stories. "Stories on the Go" - maybe at a subliminal level, it will also appeal to those who like reading in the loo. Or we could make it: "Stories on the Go or for Those Going." [Just kidding - "Stories on the Go" is great]


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, but I was really just the cover art "manager" I suppose. Cover art credit is going to Hudson for the original concept and to Scarlett Rugers for the type design. 

As for adding a quote if we need to- if we really really really wanted to add a quote of some kind on, then I would opt for taking off the editor credit and putting the quote there instead (it's really the only place to fit more text in I think)- and this would be at Andrew's final decision as well. Andrew said a few times he didn't really want/need his name on the cover, but we just put it there anyway cos he's done such an awesome job


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Should we continue in this thread for getting the blurb written? We'e already had a bit of discussion relevant to it here.

My first thoughts are that I'd like to see the blurb roughly in the following structure (none of these should be taken as actual text for the blurb, just notes!)-

1. The benefit of the book to the reader (this is the most important selling stuff!)- e.g. exciting quick reads in lots of genres from lots of authors, stories that can be read on the go (lol, I'm going to be thinking on the toilet now, thanks Sam!)
2. Some technical specs- all stories less than 1000 words, 101 authors, X number of bestselling authors, maybe how many genres?
3. A list of all contributing authors. Possibly even like the table Andrew has been using for the progress report? Showing author, title and genre?? 

Hrm... anything else? I'm half asleep right now and just had a two year old vomiting on me most of the morning so I'm not very focused...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Selina Fenech said:


> Hrm... anything else? I'm half asleep right now and just had a two year old vomiting on me most of the morning so I'm not very focused...


Ah man. That sucks. Hope it passes soon.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> 1. The benefit of the book to the reader (this is the most important selling stuff!)- e.g. exciting quick reads in lots of genres from lots of authors, stories that can be read on the go (lol, I'm going to be thinking on the toilet now, thanks Sam!)
> 2. Some technical specs- all stories less than 1000 words, 101 authors, X number of bestselling authors, maybe how many genres?
> 3. A list of all contributing authors. Possibly even like the table Andrew has been using for the progress report? Showing author, title and genre??


#1: Yes

#2: Yes

#3: This I'm no so sure of. The sheer number of writers would make the blurb horrendously long. Even the TOC is going to be huge!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

The cover is absolutely perfect the way it is. Please, don't clutter it up with additional wording!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I actually do think you should put the authors in the blurb. That way it will come up in the search engines for any particular writer. Just at the bottom, on a separate paragraph put Contributing Authors: and then a block, not a vertical list. 

The readers eyes will automatically scan straight past that chunk of text at the end, which is fine, but it will bring more sales because the book will pop up if anyone has typed in an authors name, even though they will not necessarily be named as an author on the book listing (you can only add ten authors when loading up the book, anyone else who wants to be added must do it manually through Amazon themselves, and I can tell you from doing 3 anthologies already that a lot of authors won't bother).


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I think putting the list of contributors at the bottom of the blurb also makes it easier for the author to claim the book via Author Central.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Any objection to me posting it on my face book page? The jeans cover?
I can call it a "coming soon" Fall peek


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Frank Zubek said:


> Any objection to me posting it on my face book page? The jeans cover?
> I can call it a "coming soon" Fall peek


You'd have to ask Selina.

Personally I would prefer it we first get a clear view how we will go about promoting/marketing this anthology.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> I actually do think you should put the authors in the blurb. That way it will come up in the search engines for any particular writer. Just at the bottom, on a separate paragraph put Contributing Authors: and then a block, not a vertical list.
> 
> The readers eyes will automatically scan straight past that chunk of text at the end, which is fine, but it will bring more sales because the book will pop up if anyone has typed in an authors name, even though they will not necessarily be named as an author on the book listing (you can only add ten authors when loading up the book, anyone else who wants to be added must do it manually through Amazon themselves, and I can tell you from doing 3 anthologies already that a lot of authors won't bother).


I agree.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> You'd have to ask Selina.
> 
> Personally I would prefer it we first get a clear view how we will go about promoting/marketing this anthology.


I was going to say "You'll have to ask Andrew" 

Yeah, let's get the release date and a rough marketing plan in place first. Then we'll know when is a good time for us to start teasing readers and so on.

For now, lets focus on the book description, yeah? It's something we know we need done, and when working committee style I'm sure it will take a while!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Selina Fenech said:


> I was going to say "You'll have to ask Andrew"
> 
> Yeah, let's get the release date and a rough marketing plan in place first. Then we'll know when is a good time for us to start teasing readers and so on.
> 
> For now, lets focus on the book description, yeah? It's something we know we need done, and when working committee style I'm sure it will take a while!


I think it is worth mentioning that we do not want to start any promo until the anthology is free on Amazon. That will take at least a few hours, and could take weeks or months. So teasers are not a good idea. Otherwise, the anthology might make money! We already established that money would make matters too darn complex and scary, in relation to the anthology.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I've only made one book permafree, so I'm hardly an expert, but would it be wise to release it for a week or two everywhere except Amazon at first so there's less chance of accidental sales?

Rue


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay Selina  no problem  I can wait


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


>


As far as a blurb goes - the details to the right of the book fits perfectly - just add by 101 authors including.... And then have the contributor list with the top ranking authors first - i.e. Hugh & Co. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, I know its still July but time tends to speed up when an author approaches the release date
Anything new on the book in the final proofreading phase or final cover design?
I'm excited.....


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaaaack!

Here is a book description idea from another thread:



LisaGraceBooks said:


> Carry a mini library right in your back pocket. 101 Very Short Stories by 101 authors is perfect for reading on your phone. Many are written by top NYT and USA Today bestsellers. Read Stories On The Go and discover new favorite authors -- all for free. Genres include:


That said, I agree that the copy on the banner posted above would make the start of a great book description.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I like Lisa's book description too. Combine that somehow with the description from the banner?


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm being really picky here, but I think "pocket" would be better than "back pocket". The picture on the cover isn't a back pocket, and keeping your phone in a back pocket doesn't sound like a very good idea to me!

Other than that, I think it's a pretty good start, if we can work in the descriptions on the banner somehow.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm amazed so many people like what I wrote for the banner sample. I feel like I should strut around a little. 

I don't know if I should formally release it to the anthology, but if so:  feel free to use the idea, concept, words, whatever, for marketing/promotion of the anthology. 

The background was a free for use texture, so no issues there I think. If necessary, I can look up the licensing of the font, or we can find another to use.

I'm so excited to see this thing come together!


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

JETaylor said:


> As far as a blurb goes - the details to the right of the book fits perfectly - just add by 101 authors including.... And then have the contributor list with the top ranking authors first - i.e. Hugh & Co.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Just how many is "many" in the bestseller list category? Five to ten, say? Curious about that. And, is it really a good idea to list the authors in order of their sales rank at the time the anthology is published?


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Hudson Owen said:


> Just how many is "many" in the bestseller list category? Five to ten, say? Curious about that. And, is it really a good idea to list the authors in order of their sales rank at the time the anthology is published?


I don't mind the listing. After all- even though it'll be free to all....we DO want to get the largest number of readers to see it. And the masses are attracted to celebs like it or not. And a few of the writers on the list ARE celeb writers. So why not have their names at the top of the list to attract eyeball traffic? Heck-- I'm just happy to be ON the list lol


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought we'd established it was 10? I have no problem with the 10 bestselling authors in the anthology being listed (however Andrew chooses to do it--alphabetically, sales rank, size of shoe...  ). Like Frank, I'm just happy to be included! 

Rue


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's my take on putting together the things posted we like so far-

*(opening pitch) Carry a mini library right in your pocket with 101 short tales to entice, excite, thrill, chill, delight and inspire.
101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.

(technical detail) Stories on The Go is a collection of elegantly crafted stories in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top NYT and USA Today bestsellers such as [list in whatever order of however many, I'm happy however it's decided!].

(final sales pitch)Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading Stories On The Go and escape into 101 other worlds? Get your copy FREE now!

Complete Stories on the Go Contents: [The FULL LIST of authors, or authors/titles/genres- I kind of like the idea of including genres too so people can say, "oh, there are lots of spec-fic in there and a few romance to try too, cool" for example]
*

All just my suggestions- I'm not a great description writer and this is very first draft 

[/list]


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Selina Fenech said:


> Here's my take on putting together the things posted we like so far-
> 
> *(opening pitch) Carry a mini library right in your pocket with 101 short tales to entice, excite, thrill, chill, delight and inspire.
> 101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.
> ...


Love it.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Selina Fenech said:


> Here's my take on putting together the things posted we like so far-
> 
> *(opening pitch) Carry a mini library right in your pocket with 101 short tales to entice, excite, thrill, chill, delight and inspire.
> 101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.
> ...


It's great! Much better than anything I could come up with.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

+1


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I like it, other than the "elegantly crafted" bit. I feel that things like that are up to the reader to decide.

I'm not fond of asking questions in blurbs, so I'd drop the final pitch paragraph. Listing over one hundred authors is already going to make this a huge blurb, so the short and sweet version of the rest is best.

Now all we need to do is wrangle the rest of the cats and get some consensus on it.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

OK, so there are 10 bestsellers in the anthology, an impressive number.  I think three things will "sell" the anthology.  The authors themselves, especially those with recognizable names, and the fact that the volume is free.  Some readers will download the book to read one author, because it is free and Kindle has vast empty spaces in it.

I doubt that the chest thumping razz-ma-tazz will help.  Personally, I would prefer a quieter approach as in the blurb from The Best American Short Stories of 2013.

“As our vision becomes more global, our storytelling is stretching in many ways. Stories increasingly change point of view, switch location, and sometimes pack as much material as a short novel might,” writes guest editor Elizabeth Strout. “It’s the variety of voices that most indicates the increasing confluence of cultures involved in making us who we are.” The Best American Short Stories 2013 presents an impressive diversity of writers who dexterously lead us into their corners of the world."


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> (opening pitch) Carry a mini library right in your pocket with 101 short tales to entice, excite, thrill, chill, delight and inspire.
> 101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.
> 
> (technical detail) Stories on The Go is a collection of elegantly crafted stories in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top NYT and USA Today bestsellers such as [list in whatever order of however many, I'm happy however it's decided!].
> ...


Love it.

*I think some are getting two things mixed up*. The 10 authors thing is for what Andrew is going to enter for author names when submitting to KDP, where you actually enter the author(s). You can enter up to 10. That way, it is searchable by the 10 most popular author names (by ranking). THEN, in the description, at the end, all authors names will be listed (where Selina has Complete Stories on the Go Contents) so that each of the 101 authors can contact Amazon and ask to have the book added to their list of books they have authored. That way, eventually, it will show up for all 101 authors and fans of all of us will see it when they click on our author central page.

That is how it was decided a few months back, as the most effective way to get clicks immediately (top 10) and later (all of us). [/list]


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Caddy said:


> THEN, in the description, at the end, all authors names will be listed (where Selina has Complete Stories on the Go Contents) so that each of the 101 authors can contact Amazon and ask to have the book added to their list of books they have authored. That way, eventually, it will show up for all 101 authors and fans of all of us will see it when they click on our author central page.
> 
> That is how it was decided a few months back, as the most effective way to get clicks immediately (top 10) and later (all of us).



The names do not have to be in the description to be linked in Author Central. The TOC in the book is fine.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> Here's my take on putting together the things posted we like so far-
> 
> *(opening pitch) Carry a mini library right in your pocket with 101 short tales to entice, excite, thrill, chill, delight and inspire.
> 101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.
> ...


Love this.  
Now I must get back to writing for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Hudson Owen said:


> OK, so there are 10 bestsellers in the anthology, an impressive number. I think three things will "sell" the anthology. The authors themselves, especially those with recognizable names, and the fact that the volume is free. Some readers will download the book to read one author, because it is free and Kindle has vast empty spaces in it.
> 
> I doubt that the chest thumping razz-ma-tazz will help. Personally, I would prefer a quieter approach as in the blurb from The Best American Short Stories of 2013.
> 
> "As our vision becomes more global, our storytelling is stretching in many ways. Stories increasingly change point of view, switch location, and sometimes pack as much material as a short novel might," writes guest editor Elizabeth Strout. "It's the variety of voices that most indicates the increasing confluence of cultures involved in making us who we are." The Best American Short Stories 2013 presents an impressive diversity of writers who dexterously lead us into their corners of the world."


To be honest, I naturally tend toward and prefer stuff like the sample you suggested. I don't like hype-filled descriptions and sales talk, but unfortunately that format does work. Even stuff like the "call to action" where you add "Buy it Now!" to a description seems silly and tacky, but again, it works. And of course it's important to find a balance between super tacky sales pitch, and still using the right psychology of words to get people clicking.

My draft (which I can't take credit for, it was just pulling together other people's suggestions!) still needs refinement. I think we could work some wording similar to Hudson's example into my second "technical details" paragraph quite well. Anyone want to have a go?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I think it's important to make the blurb sound *fun*. Selina, you did a good job of that. We don't want to go *literary* with it. Don't forget, we're trying to appeal to the masses, you know, like the people riding the train to work or waiting to pick up their kids from school.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Even if we went with the opening pitch and technical details- I think that works very well. The final pitch - you can actually take out the Get your Free Copy Now - out and it still works well. See......(I used a little white space too.)

Carry a mini library right in your pocket with 101 short tales to entice, excite, thrill, chill, delight and inspire.

101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.

Stories on The Go is a collection of elegantly crafted stories in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as [list of the 10 top best selling authors].

Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading Stories On The Go and escape into 101 other worlds?

Complete Stories on the Go Contents: [The FULL LIST of authors, or authors/titles/genres]

[/list]


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

JETaylor said:


> Stories on The Go is a collection of elegantly crafted stories in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as [list of the 10 top best selling authors].


I don't think we need this list in the blurb since they will already be in the full list and in the list of authors. Putting them in a third time I think is overkill. [/list]


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

JETaylor said:


> Even if we went with the opening pitch and technical details- I think that works very well:
> 
> Carry a mini library right in your pocket with 101 short tales to entice, excite, thrill, chill, delight and inspire.
> 
> ...


*Bold* is mine. I really like that line as a summary!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I really like the idea of listing the authors and genres - that's something I'd be looking for if I were considering taking a chance on an anthology.

I'm not sure about mentioning 'free' in the description.  It either will or won't be free, and the potential reader will probably know that already.  I'm not a promotions expert though (quite the opposite!) so don't know if that's something that works.  If it is, as you were.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Free is a powerful word. This anthology will always be free. I feel it should be promoted as such.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

JETaylor said:


> Even if we went with the opening pitch and technical details- I think that works very well. The final pitch - you can actually take out the Get your Free Copy Now - out and it still works well. See......(I used a little white space too.)
> 
> Carry a mini library right in your pocket with 101 short tales to entice, excite, thrill, chill, delight and inspire.
> 
> ...


Love it, with one small change I lined through. [/list]


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I agree with your bold, Sapphire! Maybe we should open with that?

Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading _Stories On The Go_ and escaping into 101 other worlds?

101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.

_Stories on The Go_ is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as [list of the 10 top best selling authors].

Complete _Stories on the Go_ Contents:

#	Author	Story	Genre - Keywords

1.	Micah Ackerman	38th Street	Horror
2.	Caddy Rowland	Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared Historical Fiction - Literary Fiction - Drama.
3.	Monica La Porta	Eternal Bounds	Paranormal
4.	Sam Kates	Coming Home	Horror - Supernatural
5.	Lanette Curington	Purple Passion	Paranormal Romance
6.	Ela Lond	Crescent Moon	Urban Fantasy
7.	Livia Harper	Buck Hunt	Mystery - Thriller
8.	Griffin Carmichael	Flashlight	Horror
9.	Selina Fenech	Wild	Paranormal
10.	Mark Gardner	Chip Assassin	Mystery - New Pulp
11.	Ellisa Barr	Choose Peas	Literary Fiction
12.	Marilyn Vix	Payback's A Witch	Paranormal Romance
13.	Jean Louise	Thursday at the Ritz-Carlton	Contemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure
14.	Sheryl Fawcett	The Man Across the Room	Women's Fiction - Romance
15.	Nathan Williams	The Gambino Theater Gambit	Action - Adventure
16.	K.D. Hendriks	Witch in Space -- and other Mishaps	Science Fiction - Humor
17.	EelKat	The Oak Tree	Horror
18.	Lindy Moone	The Little Chill: a Three-Minute Mystery	Mystery
19.	Andrew Ashling	The Fiar	Gay Fiction - Gay Romance - Humor
20.	David J. Normoyle Last Words	Dystopian
21.	Jack Lusted	Found In Space	Science Fiction - Space Opera
22.	H.S. Stone	A Deluge of Demons	Horror
23.	Craig Halloran	Henry and Tory	Dystopian - Science Fiction
24.	Cherise Kelley	My Master Got a Raw Deal	Literary Fiction
25.	George Berger	Hudson and Hailey	Literary Fiction
26.	Jamie Campbell	Masked Attraction	Young Adult - Chick Lit - Romance
27.	Amelia Smith	The Birds of Winter	Soft Science Fiction - Young Adult
28.	H.S. St.Ours	Perfect Blue Sunset	Science Fiction
29.	Melisse Aires	Justice for Rogue Incubators	Science Fiction - Space Opera
30.	Cora Buhlert	Heiligenloh	Contemporary Romance
31.	Philip Harris	Cag: An Almost True Story	Horror
32.	Emily Martha Sorensen A Phone Conversation	Young Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy
33.	Raquel Lyon	One in the Eye	Women's fiction - Chick-Lit
34.	Samuel Clements	One Depressed Angel	Black Comedy
35.	Dulce Rolindeaux	Virtual Vampire	Romance
36.	Julie Dawson	Bad Karma	Horror
37.	J.T. Hall	The Valentine's Day Before We Met	Gay Romance
38.	Roz Marshall	The Snow Patrol	Paranormal - Action
39.	Vincent Trigili	Rage	Fantasy - Space Opera
40.	J.E. Taylor	Abyss	Young Adult
41.	Hugh Howey	A Father's Fist	Literary Fiction
42.	Samuel Peralta	Trauma Room	Science Fiction - Thriller
43.	Daniel R. Marvello	Final Exam	Fantasy - Adventure
44.	John L. Monk	Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor
45.	Hudson Owen	Einstein Stayed Here	Historical Fantasy
46.	Stella Wilkinson	The Witch and The Wolf	Paranormal Romance
47.	Susan C. Daffron	Kitty Nightmares	Romantic comedy
48.	Anya Kelly	The Vampire's Prey	Paranormal Romance
49.	Rachel Aukes	Beer, Bugs, and the End of the World	Science Fiction
50.	Anya Allyn	Another Point of View	Horror
51.	Zelah Meyer	Mab	Romance
52.	Nicolas Wilson	Buttrock	Urban Fantasy
53.	Jennifer Lewis	Grace and the Green Card	Romance
54.	Toni Dwiggins	The Green Stones	Mystery
55.	Derek Neville	OZ	Mystery - Thriller
56.	D.D. Parker	Quiet on Set	New Adult Romance
57.	Keith Rowland	Beyond	Dystopian
58.	Ruth Nestvold	Embracing Sorrow	Fantasy - Magic Realism
59.	P.D. Singer	Reading Material	Gay Fiction
60.	Quinn Richardson	Mechanical Advantage	Science Fiction
61.	Peter J. Michaels	Noumenon	Horror - Paranormal
62.	Daniel Wallock	Forgetting Life	Romance - Literary Fiction
63.	Thea Atkinson	Of p*ss and Tobacco	Literary Fiction
64.	Lisa Grace	The Trouble with Tribble	Science Fiction
65.	Matt Ryan	Pencil	Young Adult - Science Fiction
66.	Vanna Smythe	The Million Colors of the Sea	Science Fiction - Fantasy
67.	Geraldine Evans	One For The Boys	Humor - Young Adult
68.	MeiLin Miranda	Non Si Muove	Fantasy
69.	Beverly Farr	Something Worth Keeping	Romance
70.	Sarah Carter	Deadly Beauty	Fantasy - Fairy Tale
71.	Tony Bertauski	What I Wasn't	Science Fiction
72.	Edward M. Grant	Tongue Tied	Science Fiction
73.	Misti Wolanski	Indy-San	Urban Fantasy
74.	Eric Feka	Life Goes On	Humor - Contemporary Fantasy
75.	Dee Gabbledon	Outlandisher	Historical Fiction (Parody
76.	Becca Price	The Sirens' Song	Fable
77.	Arrington Flynn	Telling Your Story with Misty Rose	Religious Fantasy - Religious Science Fiction
78.	L.E. Parin	The Frog Prince	Young Adult - Fantasy - Fairytale
79.	Darrin Perez	The Last	Science Fiction
80.	Frank Zubek	Martians For Neighbors!	Literary Fiction
81.	Rachel Elizabeth Cole	Hit and Run	Women's Fiction - Chick Lit
82.	Matthew W. Grant	Lamron Ot Emoclew	Paranormal
83.	Michael Coorlim	Twin Souls	Paranormal
84.	Maren Hayes	Kiribati	Literary Fiction
85.	Tony Held	Showdown on Lyndale Avenue	Literary Fiction
86.	Allan K�rbes	Workplace Hazards	Science Fiction - Cyberpunk
87.	Tiffany Cherney	Into the Ether	Science-Fiction - Fantasy- Action-Adventure
88.	Landon Porter	Live Without Them	Science-Fiction - Fantasy
89.	Kathy Molineaux	Welcome Home Mrs. Lee	Science-Fiction
90.	Drew Avera	My Last Moment	Science-Fiction - Dystopia
91.	SB Jones	The Eternal Gateway: Blades	Fantasy - Steampunk
92.	Bob Summer	Words	Literary Fiction
93.	E.A. Linden	Death Sentence	Mystery
94.	Sarra Cannon	The Witching Well	Young Adult
95.	Carol Kean	The Tipper	Contemporary Mainstream Fiction
96.	Kristy Tate	Anywhere Else	Woman's Fiction
97.	Felicity Appleton	Love Salutation	Romance
98.	John March	The Spirit Talker	Fantasy
99.	Nadia Nader	The Witch in the Woods	Young Adult - Paranormal
100.	R.M. Prioleau	Death's Door	Fantasy
101.	Zombie Joe	Living Bride	Horror[/list]


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Hm, maybe we want to put the complete table of contents in the editorial reviews section under "From the author," so that the whole thing is visible and it doesn't get hidden 'under the fold'?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> _Stories on The Go_ is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers. such as <list of the 10 top best selling authors>.


I still think we should drop the part I striked out. It is already in two other places.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> I still think we should drop the part I striked out. It is already in two other places.


I agree, kind of. I think it could be done this way: Stories on The Go is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from some top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers.

I'd leave that part in because some people may not know they are best sellers by their name as author. But I don't think we need to list them 3 times.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Caddy said:


> I agree, kind of. I think it could be done this way: Stories on The Go is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from some top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers.
> 
> I'd leave that part in because some people may not know they are best sellers by their name as author. But I don't think we need to list them 3 times.


Yeah, I think that is what I said. If not, it is what I tried to say.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading _Stories On The Go_ and escaping into 101 other worlds?
> 
> 101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.
> 
> _Stories on The Go_ is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as [list of the 10 top best selling authors].


I like this version![/list]


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

My thoughts on adding a few bestseller name examples into the main body of the blurb were that the names aren't on the cover, some readers won't read the authors as listed in the product description at the top of the page, or keep skimming the full contents until #41 to see a name like Hugh Howey. Seeing a few recognisable names in the main body will maybe tempt them even more to properly read over the full contents looking for more names they know. I just wanted to put a few names where they wouldn't be missed. But I can totally see how it might look like overkill. Still, how many times is YOUR author name on your Amazon book pages?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

It should at least have Hugh Howey and two other NYT best sellers in the description just as the pull. Kind of like this...

Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading Stories On The Go and escaping into 101 other worlds?

101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.

Stories on The Go is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as Hugh Howey,_ Lisa Grace and x (sorry I really don't know who is on the NYT or USA Today list beyond Hugh and I know Lisa has a movie deal. )_


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Where is the consolidated anthology thread?  Sorry, I've lost touch.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hudson Owen said:


> Where is the consolidated anthology thread? Sorry, I've lost touch.


Here you go.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186701.0.html


----------



## Kas Thomas (Aug 14, 2014)

Long titles suck, so just eliminate those. Out of the shorter ones, I like anything that begins with FUN, so I chose the final title.

Give me a FUN reading experience. I'm a sucker for that.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Can someone edit this?

96. Kristy Tate Anywhere Else *Woman's* Fiction
to

96. Kristy Tate Anywhere Else *Women's* Fiction

Not to be picky, but please...


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Kas Thomas said:


> Long titles suck, so just eliminate those. Out of the shorter ones, I like anything that begins with FUN, so I chose the final title.
> 
> Give me a FUN reading experience. I'm a sucker for that.


This thread is inactive.

See the two posts just above you.

By the way, I love long titles.


----------

